# Most Annoying Primary Function To Deal With?



## Belladonne

Please vote on the poll, and state your type/reason why you voted that if you like 

Just to recap, here's the primary function for each type:

Te - ENTJ, ESTJ
Ti - ISTP, INTP
Fe - ESFJ, ENFJ
Fi - ISFP, INFP

Se - ESTP, ESTJ
Si - ISTJ, ISFJ
Ne - ENTP, ENFP
Ni - INFJ, INTJ

What primary function do you find most annoying to deal with? Why?


----------



## Entropic

Fe closely followed by Si, and the worst is in combination usually. That's when I start clawing at walls.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

ephemereality said:


> Fe closely followed by Si, and the worst is in combination usually. That's when I start clawing at walls.


Is that how you realized I might not have Fe? :tongue:

It completely depends on the context, honestly--I can say my _worst_ experiences have been with Te, coupled with Si, because they have an _annoyingly_ rule-bound approach sometimes, but...I've met Si-Tes I've liked, and in fact I actually think they're easier for me to talk to sometimes. XD


----------



## absyrd

Jumping on the Fe hate-train here. But not without justifiable cause. Fe doms tend to REALLY dislike me for some odd reason. I've had beef with so many ENFJs that I don't care to bother counting, and I don't remember ever doing anything remotely wrong to them. Like my existence just plagued their space or some fucking shit.


----------



## Entropic

Chained Divinity said:


> Is that how you realized I might not have Fe? :tongue:
> 
> It completely depends on the context, honestly--I can say my _worst_ experiences have been with Te, coupled with Si, because they have an _annoyingly_ rule-bound approach sometimes, but...I've met Si-Tes I've liked, and in fact I actually think they're easier for me to talk to sometimes. XD


No, though I do have a strong Fe BS detector usually, especially when it starts getting directed at me and attempts to involve me. That's when I want to shoot myself and people. I also tend to correct Si types a lot to stop Si and start to Ni though I intellectually realize it won't happen. I can't help myself though.


----------



## chicklit

The person who voted for Te must be kidding. It's making me sad you're not able to appreciate the awesomeness that Te is. :sad:


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

chicklit said:


> The person who voted for Te must be kidding. It's making me sad you're not able to appreciate the awesomeness that Te is. :sad:



I'm not particularly good at determining functions. Maybe I'm confusing Fe-Si with Te-Si. XD 

Which type is more likely to, _in an unhealthy state_, interpret a renting contract literally to the point where they refuse let others leave the apartment after them because the contract states "_They_ have to be the ones to lock up the door. It's _their responsibility_." XD


----------



## Kabosu

Bias against extraversion hehe


----------



## Raawx

Kabosu said:


> Bias against extraversion hehe


Or, more specifically (and predictably) Je.


----------



## hanzer

In and of itself, I greatly appreciate a competent Te so it pains me to vote it as the most annoying dominate function. The problem I often see with the Te dominates (ExTJ) is related to their inferior Fi - they are somewhat amoral. As an extrovert they tend to be a little more hard-charging without that first layer of introspection that might provide more opportunity for self control. Some extroverts even seem a bit like drug addicts in their needs and demands for social stimulation. All of this together - a competent, amoral, hard-charging, addict - makes for a rather nasty and dangerous combination.


----------



## Blindspots

Raawx said:


> Or, more specifically (and predictably) Je.


Yep, Te/Fe, the ones that directly interface with other people and the environment, and then impose on them what they consider as facts. By the very definition they already sound potentially abrasive.

(Voted for Fe, as expected. I easily run out patience dealing with it.)


----------



## marckos

Fe?...............


----------



## Vermillion

Functions aren't annoying. People are.


----------



## Khiro

I voted Ne purely because a couple of Ne types are doing my head in right now. At their best I rate at least a couple of Ne-doms as being amongst the best people I know. At their worst they're frustrating, dangerous and prone to lies and manipulation.



chicklit said:


> The person who voted for Te must be kidding. It's making me sad you're not able to appreciate the awesomeness that Te is. :sad:


Most people tend to idealise their inferior function because they see it as weak in themselves, but recognize the value it would bring to them. So where you might see value in Te for the ways it could back up Fi, I'm more likely to value the ways in which Se could back up Ni. Plus, anyone favouring Fe is unlikely to see the benefits of Te as clearly as you do because we have our own way of Je'ing.


----------



## Fallen_Jedi

Occasionally Si and Te can rub me the wrong way. More than a particular function, I'd say people relying heavily on their primary function can be annoying.


----------



## hanzer

Khiro said:


> I voted Ne purely because a couple of Ne types are doing my head in right now. At their best I rate at least a couple of Ne-doms as being amongst the best people I know. At their worst they're frustrating, dangerous and prone to lies and manipulation.
> 
> 
> Most people tend to idealise their inferior function because they see it as weak in themselves, but recognize the value it would bring to them. So where you might see value in Te for the ways it could back up Fi, I'm more likely to value the ways in which Se could back up Ni.  *Plus, anyone favouring Fe is unlikely to see the benefits of Te as clearly as you do because we have our own way of Je'ing.*


The meaning of the part in bold text isn't clear to me. Will you elaborate?


----------



## dinkytown

I feel weirdest around lead Ni users. Feels like they're reading into me too much; I feel exposed. NTJs grate on me but I have an odd disconnect with NFJs as well.


----------



## tangosthenes

Si because dem quirks.
Didn't do Fe because I find it to be pleasant when turned on at me in a positive light.


----------



## SneazyMyartin14

I thought there was no such thing as a function being lesser than another function, I don't think that this thread will do anyone any good in all honesty.


----------



## tangosthenes

MartinAcoustics12 said:


> I thought there was no such thing as a function being lesser than another function, I don't think that this thread will do anyone any good in all honesty.


Probably not, but when did anything do any good when anybody had anything good to do to anybody with a resulting factor of 1/2 anything good? Maybe that quark, but you sure as shit aren't served reasonably well unless you're a lepton. Blame Jesus.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

within myself: Fe - I have lots of Fe, but I don't really have control or grip over it like I do my other functions. I would have said my inferior Si, but I like Si actually, and I have less of it than Fe.

within other people: Te ... It seems like Te sees the facts but just sees them in a vacuum without any context, they will try to bludgeon you with plans, facts, data..without seeing a bigger picture. Of course that's not true, but that's my perception of Te gone wrong, that clashes with my own personality.


----------



## ai.tran.75

FE - they manage to bring out the worst in me, either that or drain out all my energy. However I do have respect for the enfj and esfj in my life - we just argue nonstop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxgort

I chose Fe, but Si is horrible, too.
Anyway, I hate Ti. Talk to INTPs can be exhausting, their Ti is the madness.


----------



## Angina Jolie

I'm REALLY surprised to see so much Fe hate. Though I myself cannot recall having much interactions with dom. Fe. Actually, from what I have recognized - non. Seems like a nice function when healthy. 

Sometimes I can't stand my own Fi and would trade it for beer in no time. Extremely hard to deal with when on a negative loop. I believe other's would have hard time dealing with someone else's Fi as well. It's quite unpredictable. And I can imagine how Ne can be very exhausting and annoying for others. 

I have a love-hate thing for Ti (or at least INTPS that I know. My ISTP grandpas Ti moments are much simpler to understand and work with). It's like something magical that I admire so much, when healthy it might even be my fav. function to observe at work, but when turned against me - RUN TO MEXICO! Also the Ne-Ti decision making that sometimes just never really makes them is... annoying.


----------



## Inveniet

Ne always Ne.
However both Si and Ti can be troubling at times.
Fe has it's issues as well, but Fe is easily fooled most of the time.
I can't fool Ne cause my brain is melting.


----------



## Kathy Kane

I suppose I would say Si/Fe, unless we have similar humor then it's okay. I have bigger problems with aux Ti when their Fe is underdeveloped. They are easily offended by my Te and take the things I say personally.


----------



## Khiro

hanzer said:


> The meaning of the part in bold text isn't clear to me. Will you elaborate?


Because Te and Fe differ in their approaches to the same situations someone who uses one over the other is likely to see the value of the function they're most accustomed to using, but not necessarily see the value of the other. So where an INFP is likely to see how beneficial Te would be to them, another type, an ISFJ for example, would, comfortable with their own auxiliary Fe, be less likely to.


----------



## Cellar Door

Whichever function causes people to think out loud and restate their entire thought process every time they want to say something. It's like they can't just jump to the end and tell me new information, they have to tell me how everything started from the beginning.


----------



## Entropic

Cellar Door said:


> Whichever function causes people to think out loud and restate their entire thought process every time they want to say something. It's like they can't just jump to the end and tell me new information, they have to tell me how everything started from the beginning.


In other words you hate socionics process types?


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

Cellar Door said:


> Whichever function causes people to think out loud and restate their entire thought process every time they want to say something. It's like they can't just jump to the end and tell me new information, they have to tell me how everything started from the beginning.


Hm. I'm the opposite of you then. XD

I don't like the functions that just state their opinion as fact without telling me anything about how they got there--for all I know, the way by which they acquired that information might be deeply flawed, but I can't tell whether it is or how it is because they refuse to even see that possibility.

(What's extra funny as well is that in my experience many of those types are the same ones who will tell me I'm being stubborn about a point, when I'm actually just questioning theirs. XD)


----------



## Kathy Kane

Chained Divinity said:


> Hm. I'm the opposite of you then. XD
> 
> I don't like the functions that just state their opinion as fact without telling me anything about how they got there--for all I know, the way by which they acquired that information might be deeply flawed, but I can't tell whether it is or how it is because they refuse to even see that possibility.
> 
> (What's extra funny as well is that in my experience many of those types are the same ones who will tell me I'm being stubborn about a point, when I'm actually just questioning theirs. XD)


Pi doms have the hardest time explaining how they know what they know. Especially Ni dom. We use placeholders for the unknowns and we don't want to share those placeholders with others because we know they are not what is actually there. Something we gathered lingers in the unknown and unless we can articulate it, there isn't much chance you'll get it from us.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Never really thought about it. I deal with people, not functions.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

I could only vote for one, but I find Si and Ti functions annoying, whether they're in the dominant position of the functional stack or not.

The saying, "familiarity breeds contempt", really plays a role in my negative view of these functions sometimes. Both my parents are Si doms and I'm a Ti dominant myself.

I think if I were to be surrounded by a different set of personalities, and I wasn't a Ti dominant myself, I would be annoyed by a different set of functions. LOL

The reason why Si gets on my nerves at times is because it can come off as rigid and irrational, or not logical. Then there's Ti.... I have a beef with it when I see others use it to discount things for not a good reason (throwing out the baby with the bath water), in the absence of supporting functions, like Ne.


----------



## Kabosu

My brain on casual Te: regular scan
My brain overdosed and overexposed with Te: swiss cheese holes in scan.

Complaints on others: Si, there's more to life than your comfort zone, k.
Se, I don't even know when it's happening.
Fi, it seems you require me to understand you when I don't.
Fe calm down and stop thinking about what others should do.
Ni is interesting but sometimes it's like they look at you sideways.

Not too much bothered by the others hehe.


----------



## Cellar Door

ephemereality said:


> In other words you hate socionics process types?


Haha, not always, it really depends who it is and what it's about. Process types are awesome at explaining things or telling stories when you've never heard them talk about that stuff before. I usually don't mind that, especially if they tell me in advance where it's going, then I can really appreciate the detail. 

What I really don't like is when people hijack and control conversation, starting from the beginning and building everything from the ground up and I have no idea what they're talking about. There's a big difference between these two conversations:

"Hey dude, what happened to your car?"

"Well I'll tell you what happened, but first you have to understand that I never had a car growing up. I worked in a grocery story during the summer every day earning money to one day buy a car. Every car I've had I've been careful, I'm a very conservative driver. Yesterday after work I was driving home on X and Y street...<10 minutes later the story ends>."

"So did you leave a note on the guy's car?"

and

"Hey dude, what happened to your car?"

"<Explained what happened>, but also <insert life story>"

This may look like I'm splitting hairs here, but it really makes a big difference.


----------



## Cellar Door

Chained Divinity said:


> Hm. I'm the opposite of you then. XD
> 
> I don't like the functions that just state their opinion as fact without telling me anything about how they got there--for all I know, the way by which they acquired that information might be deeply flawed, but I can't tell whether it is or how it is because they refuse to even see that possibility.
> 
> (What's extra funny as well is that in my experience many of those types are the same ones who will tell me I'm being stubborn about a point, when I'm actually just questioning theirs. XD)


It's not that I don't like to know people's rationalizations or understand their options, but I want to know first what their opinion is before they explain how they got there. Otherwise I'm standing there, not understanding why I'm being given information, how to interpret the information, what pieces are important, anything, then they tell me their conclusion but I've already forgot everything leading up to that point. What would be ideal would be to have a dialogue where we discuss opinions or facts, or maybe we don't and move on to the next opinion of fact, if they state something we both agree with then there is no reason to share rationalizations. 

For example, let's say I'm arranging furniture in a room with someone else. I'm in the room with them, I'm noticing where the light is coming in, I know how many pieces and what kind of furniture we have to set up. I'm thinking about how to avoid glare on the TV, where someone might want to nap during the day and not get sun in their eyes, how someone may want to place a plate on a table while eating, or how to facilitate seating around a coffee table in case company comes over and wants to play a board game. I just look at the room, see the pieces, and just jump to possible solutions. Just by looking at a room, the pieces I have to play with, and the various factors to consider, I without thinking about it get a feel for the dynamics of how the solution needs to look.

I have no problem discussing how the placement of a chair at a certain location may be more or less ideal, what I don't want is a monologue about it because I'm already thinking about it, I've taken into consideration all the possible factors for arranging the furniture, so I don't need to be explained form the bottom up the benefits.


----------



## dinkytown

Cellar Door said:


> Whichever function causes people to think out loud and restate their entire thought process every time they want to say something. It's like they can't just jump to the end and tell me new information, they have to tell me how everything started from the beginning.


ESTJs seem to do this all the time.


----------



## Entropic

Cellar Door said:


> Haha, not always, it really depends who it is and what it's about. Process types are awesome at explaining things or telling stories when you've never heard them talk about that stuff before. I usually don't mind that, *especially if they tell me in advance where it's going, then I can really appreciate the detail.*


Could work if strategic. My problem with any explanation is that I am not even sure where I am going with it myself unless I structure the whole thing in advance like when I would be holding a speech. Just regular talking though, impossible. My thinking is too non-linear and erratic for that to work. 



> What I really don't like is when people hijack and control conversation, starting from the beginning and building everything from the ground up and I have no idea what they're talking about. There's a big difference between these two conversations:
> 
> "Hey dude, what happened to your car?"
> 
> "Well I'll tell you what happened, but first you have to understand that I never had a car growing up. I worked in a grocery story during the summer every day earning money to one day buy a car. Every car I've had I've been careful, I'm a very conservative driver. Yesterday after work I was driving home on X and Y street...<10 minutes later the story ends>."
> 
> "So did you leave a note on the guy's car?"
> 
> and
> 
> "Hey dude, what happened to your car?"
> 
> "<Explained what happened>, but also <insert life story>"
> 
> This may look like I'm splitting hairs here, but it really makes a big difference.


I could deal without the life story, definitely, in almost any context really. I think the reason why is because those kind of life stories tend to fall within the realm of Si usually, as in personal experience having some kind of specific weight or value simply because it was something that was experienced. I'm pretty Si allergic in that regard because I don't see the point of it. 

There is a fine nuance between Si and Se and experience, though I can't put my finger on what right now. Si just put a different weight to it all and how it recalls experience.

As for your actual example, I think SLEs/ESTPs are very prone of doing what you describe quite a fair bit when they tell a story. Result and strategic would lead to that I guess, making them extremely erratic and chaotic like that.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

Cellar Door said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I don't like to know people's rationalizations or understand their options, but I want to know first what their opinion is before they explain how they got there. Otherwise I'm standing there, not understanding why I'm being given information, how to interpret the information, what pieces are important, anything, then they tell me their conclusion but I've already forgot everything leading up to that point. What would be ideal would be to have a dialogue where we discuss opinions or facts, or maybe we don't and move on to the next opinion of fact, if they state something we both agree with then there is no reason to share rationalizations.
> 
> For example, let's say I'm arranging furniture in a room with someone else. I'm in the room with them, I'm noticing where the light is coming in, I know how many pieces and what kind of furniture we have to set up. I'm thinking about how to avoid glare on the TV, where someone might want to nap during the day and not get sun in their eyes, how someone may want to place a plate on a table while eating, or how to facilitate seating around a coffee table in case company comes over and wants to play a board game. I just look at the room, see the pieces, and just jump to possible solutions. Just by looking at a room, the pieces I have to play with, and the various factors to consider, I without thinking about it get a feel for the dynamics of how the solution needs to look.
> 
> I have no problem discussing how the placement of a chair at a certain location may be more or less ideal, what I don't want is a monologue about it because I'm already thinking about it, I've taken into consideration all the possible factors for arranging the furniture, so I don't need to be explained form the bottom up the benefits.



Ahhhhhhh, you don't want to hear someone drone about _irrelevant_ or _obvious_ information. XD That's a little different, I guess, from what I was thinking of, anyhow. XD 

In that respect I'm a lot like you, actually. XD I also hate books that go into too much detail about the scenery. XD My thought process in that one is basically: "Okay, I got this after the first sentence/few words, I don't need the _additional_ couple words/sentences to _continue_ to explain it. Move to the action now, please." XD


----------



## surgery

I hate dealing with my own Fi, so I voted for that. I don't mind it in other people. Interactions with Te-doms are the worst for me, though. Ughghghghghhg


----------



## Cellar Door

ephemereality said:


> Could work if strategic. My problem with any explanation is that I am not even sure where I am going with it myself unless I structure the whole thing in advance like when I would be holding a speech. Just regular talking though, impossible. My thinking is too non-linear and erratic for that to work.


Haha I'm the same way. My thinking is very visual, for me explaining things is like looking at map and trying to give someone driving directions over the phone. If I don't know the path before I start talking there's a very good chance I either won't get there or I'm going to misspeak and make lots of mistakes. My speech is often times filled with pauses, "um", "uh", "let me see", "hmmm", and other filler just because I need to go "back inside" to get the information. 

This may be just VI bullshit, but I'll ask anyways. A lot of times when I'm thinking or talking and need to think for a second, I can't maintain eye contact, I need some time to stare off into space to the side or down while I think. For me it's like I don't even notice I'm not looking at people, it's like I become so absorbed in my thoughts that I don't really see out my eyes while it's happening. I've heard of the "Ni drift" and know that Ti "disengages", do you experience this?



> I could deal without the life story, definitely, in almost any context really. I think the reason why is because those kind of life stories tend to fall within the realm of Si usually, as in personal experience having some kind of specific weight or value simply because it was something that was experienced. I'm pretty Si allergic in that regard because I don't see the point of it.
> 
> There is a fine nuance between Si and Se and experience, though I can't put my finger on what right now. Si just put a different weight to it all and how it recalls experience.


I don't like the life stories either, but I do my best to endure. I don't have a great way to explain Si vs. Se stories either, I'll have to think about it. That would be an article worthy post considering Si is so often assumed to be the ability to remember the past.


----------



## Cellar Door

Chained Divinity said:


> Ahhhhhhh, you don't want to hear someone drone about _irrelevant_ or _obvious_ information. XD That's a little different, I guess, from what I was thinking of, anyhow. XD
> 
> In that respect I'm a lot like you, actually. XD I also hate books that go into too much detail about the scenery. XD My thought process in that one is basically: "Okay, I got this after the first sentence/few words, I don't need the _additional_ couple words/sentences to _continue_ to explain it. Move to the action now, please." XD


I'm incapable of reading long books, watching long movies, whatever, it's just like "Get to the fucking point already, 400 pages, are you serious? 40 pages of this is a guy describing a landscape he's looking at then telling me about how it reminds him of another landscape he saw 10 years ago." I can't even read non-fiction, I look at the table of contents to get a feel of what the structure of the argument is then skip to the chapters and parts of chapters that I need to fill in the blanks. It's awful hahaha.


----------



## RunForCover07

Si tends to make me feel as if I'm talking to a brick wall at times. If it falls outside of their experience, they'll completely deny its existence, or "correct you" with something they have experience in that sounds familiar. Their inability to look at both sides of the coin can be frustrating when you're trying to offer them advice, or wanting them to have a different outlook on something.


----------



## Abraxas

Fi is my tertiary function, so for me - I don't take it that seriously. It's a release valve, my "childlike" function, not like, a fucking crusade.

But with dominant-Fi, it becomes a crusade, and that gets really damn frustrating to me.

Fi-doms will be the best listeners in the world, don't get me wrong (I love you guys) up until you trip their "asshole sensor" and then you're DONE. You can FUCK right off. It's OVER. Listening -TERMINATED-.

From then on you are fucking -TRASH- to them, and you get -NOTHING-. Just a hard wall forever.

It makes me feel like, man, what the fuck is wrong with you guys? Why do you do that kind of shit.


----------



## Cathartes

Si, hands down.
I don't know how they get through a day let alone a lifetime. It just seems to me as though they live in a cage, and they think that everyone else should live there too.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Yeah, I'm imagining it now: Walking up to someone and telling them their dominant cognitive function annoys me. They're going to look at me like I'm from another planet. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Abraxas

tanstaafl28 said:


> Yeah, I'm imagining it now: Walking up to someone and telling them their dominant cognitive function annoys me. They're going to look at me like I'm from another planet. Not gonna happen.


Hey you. Your Ne annoys the shit out of me.

Fucking simmer it down.

And stop making shit up. Facts =/= your bullshit insights.


----------



## Abraxas

Also.

Ya'll takin' this thread too seriously.

It's cool, yo.

Have some fun with it.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Abraxas said:


> Also.
> 
> Ya'll takin' this thread too seriously.
> 
> It's cool, yo.
> 
> Have some fun with it.


I don't take much seriously; except for maybe when people take typology too seriously.


----------



## Khiro

tanstaafl28 said:


> Yeah, I'm imagining it now: Walking up to someone and telling them their dominant cognitive function annoys me. They're going to look at me like I'm from another planet. Not gonna happen.


Nobody asked you to do that.

It's pretty much "Which two types piss you off the most?"


----------



## AstralVagabond

Huh... Well, I voted for (or against?) Te; but I'm really surprised to see all the Fe hate going around! And Fe, in fact, apparently being the most disliked function in dominance of all? Really? And... Fi not being far behind so Feeling functions in general are disliked here. But. Why?



ephemereality said:


> Fe closely followed by Si, and the worst is in combination usually. That's when I start clawing at walls.


Awww, even with ISFJs? :sad: You know, I think this is the first post I've seen on this site expressing a dislike of ISFJs...



Chained Divinity said:


> Is that how you realized I might not have Fe? :tongue:
> 
> It completely depends on the context, honestly--I can say my _worst_ experiences have been with Te, coupled with Si, because they have an _annoyingly_ rule-bound approach sometimes, but...I've met Si-Tes I've liked, and in fact I actually think they're easier for me to talk to sometimes. XD


Agreed. Te/Si is my least favourite dominant/auxiliary function combination - but, like you said, this doesn't apply to everyone of this combination and I think I know some with whom I can get along fairly well. Even if I don't have much of an interest in becoming their BFF, we can generally respect each other and get along without getting into any form of conflict and that's good.

(But I _do_ have an ISFJ best friend, a good acquaintance/kinda friend in class who's an ESFJ and one of my favourites there, another good acquaintance/kinda friend who's an ISFJ and one of my favourite classmates, a _wonderful_ ISFJ mother, a really neat ENFJ friend and had an INFJ love... So again, what is with the hate on _Fe?_)



hanzer said:


> In and of itself, I greatly appreciate a competent Te so it pains me to vote it as the most annoying dominate function. The problem I often see with the Te dominates (ExTJ) is related to their inferior Fi - they are somewhat amoral. As an extrovert they tend to be a little more hard-charging without that first layer of introspection that might provide more opportunity for self control. Some extroverts even seem a bit like drug addicts in their needs and demands for social stimulation. All of this together - a competent, amoral, hard-charging, addict - makes for a rather nasty and dangerous combination.


...

Also agreed. Along with their strict pragmaticism and proneness to obstinacy, this lack of emotional sensitivity and sensitivity to others' emotions is a major reason for which there _are_ a few ESTJs of whom I'm not that fond. Because they're so pragmatic, ESTJs usually have their manners fairly well in order - and quick to call out others whom they don't perceive as matching the same superficial criteria in a given situation. But, for all the value I'm inclined to place on logic and objectivity, it seems to me that, when it comes down to it, they can care a lot less about others' feelings than I do. No sense of gentleness nor of empathy. Dangerously hard-headed in enforcing tradional principles - except perhaps those of genuine generosity.

So a member of this type who hasn't been sufficiently developed in empathy is the most likely to become that disingenuous nice guy without a real heart, that fake friend who only cares about numbers and status quo or that Christian who goes to church every Sunday and cares about every passage in the Bible except those about loving one's neighbour, frequently preaching worship of Jesus but not what Jesus actually taught.

... But _of course,_ these are all generalisations that can't be applied to nearly everyone of the type - and I mean that. I have an ISTP classmate with the same inferior Fe as mine who has literally stated that he doesn't care about anyone's feelings or respect my opinions like it was a joke. I also have an ISTP stepdad who stepped in to comfort my mother during a dark time in her life and taught her to smile again like she didn't think anyone could.

And, with the passage of time, the former person could evolve into the latter person - there's a 15-year gap between them, after all, and everyone changes and grows and does so in different directions. So of course, the ultimate test of who someone is is the choices he/she makes and not the type he/she was born as, as there are 16 different types but over 7 billion people currently alive who have made different decisions.


----------



## dulcinea

I think when it comes to unhealthy types, I would say Fe _and_ Te, and I am an Fe, haha. but I find Fe doms, if they're not careful can get into that "This person does this or that, they should do this or that instead" and I keep thinking "You can't live people's lives for them", but then again... I know a few exemplary Fe doms that amaze me, and exemplify what Fe is capable of accomplishing in such a way that isn't judgmental and with out that "busybody" mentality

I feel the same way about Te. I find out of control Te can be like "This must be done to THIS standard. No excuses, I don't care if you're just one person. NO EXCUSES. GET IT DONE!" I've seen a lot of that in managers. I can usually spot the immature Te managers, because of that kind of mentality. There is a flip side to Te too, though. I've known some Te doms, or people that I've suspected to be Te doms because their Te is so strong, that amaze me, and exemplify, again, what it's capable of. My brother is one of them.


----------



## dulcinea

Also... I'm loving that only ONE person voted Ni... woohoo!

I find that surprising, however, when I was younger, I was extremely annoying.

Edit: I'm wondering if it's cuz there are so few SJs that are posting here. I've notice that the TJ types tend to find Fe annoying, and the FJ types tend to find Te annoying, so I imagine SJs must find Ni annoying, with our persistent lack of grasp of sensory details and all.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Khiro said:


> Nobody asked you to do that.
> 
> It's pretty much "Which two types piss you off the most?"


I understand the gist, I just don't think it's a realistic notion. People who truly annoy me (especially those who piss me off) are generally people I'm _least_ likely to type, because I'm going to _avoid them_ as much as possible. 

I just find it sets all sorts of implications that can be taken too far. Someone on here has a bad experience with an XXXX, and so now, in their opinion, all XXXX are annoying. It's too limiting. I want to take each person as they come and find out for myself without any sort of typist biases. That's my point.


----------



## AstralVagabond

ephemereality said:


> Fe closely followed by Si, and the worst is in combination usually. That's when I start clawing at walls.





Chained Divinity said:


> Is that how you realized I might not have Fe? :tongue:
> 
> It completely depends on the context, honestly--I can say my _worst_ experiences have been with Te, coupled with Si, because they have an _annoyingly_ rule-bound approach sometimes, but...I've met Si-Tes I've liked, and in fact I actually think they're easier for me to talk to sometimes. XD





chicklit said:


> The person who voted for Te must be kidding. It's making me sad you're not able to appreciate the awesomeness that Te is. :sad:





dulcinea said:


> I think when it comes to unhealthy types, I would say Fe _and_ Te, and I am an Fe, haha. but I find Fe doms, if they're not careful can get into that "This person does this or that, they should do this or that instead" and I keep thinking "You can't live people's lives for them", but then again... I know a few exemplary Fe doms that amaze me, and exemplify what Fe is capable of accomplishing in such a way that isn't judgmental and with out that "busybody" mentality
> 
> I feel the same way about Te. I find out of control Te can be like "This must be done to THIS standard. No excuses, I don't care if you're just one person. NO EXCUSES. GET IT DONE!" I've seen a lot of that in managers. I can usually spot the immature Te managers, because of that kind of mentality. There is a flip side to Te too, though. I've known some Te doms, or people that I've suspected to be Te doms because their Te is so strong, that amaze me, and exemplify, again, what it's capable of. My brother is one of them.


...










(Actually, that person I mentioned on a sidenote in my previous post who is an ESFJ really impresses me by how _non_-judgmental she is. She's really into pop culture and not a lot of particularly deep stuff and we don't share any interests but she still respects me and it doesn't seem disingenous even when we're polar opposites in so many ways. So, in my experience, people high in Fe tend to be less judgmental than people high in Te...

But then, maybe _I_ should stop being so judgmental and just make room for everyone. :tongue


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

AstralVagabond said:


> Awww, even with ISFJs? :sad: You know, I think this is the first post I've seen on this site expressing a dislike of ISFJs...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Te/Si is my least favourite dominant/auxiliary function combination - but, like you said, this doesn't apply to everyone of this combination and I think I know some with whom I can get along fairly well. Even if I don't have much of an interest in becoming their BFF, we can generally respect each other and get along without getting into any form of conflict and that's good.


Actually, for me it's a little weirder than that. XD If the Te is healthy, and it hasn't gotten it into its head that _I_ am one that needs to be "fixed", they're my favorite people. My best friend for a few years (we're no longer going to the same school, so I haven't really kept in touch) was an ISTJ in fact. If they own up to the lack of consideration of others, too, I actually love that aspect of them because it means I don't have to watch my mouth around them. XD I can just say whatever horribly offensive hateful thing I want, and they'll probably laugh. It's awesome. 

But then there's Te-users that _don't_ fit that mold, and some of the time they're like "You're doing things _wrong_. I can't accept this." Couple that up with unhealthy Si and it tends to become "You're not doing it the way it was done before, I can't accept this." I've had people, in fact, forcibly attempt correct me on the _food_ I ordered because it wasn't what I usually did. 

Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Te a nitpicky function sometimes? Or is that Ti? XD




> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also agreed. Along with their strict pragmaticism and proneness to obstinacy, this lack of emotional sensitivity and sensitivity to others' emotions is a major reason for which there _are_ a few ESTJs of whom I'm not that fond. Because they're so pragmatic, ESTJs usually have their manners fairly well in order - and quick to call out others whom they don't perceive as matching the same superficial criteria in a given situation. But, for all the value I'm inclined to place on logic and objectivity, it seems to me that, when it comes down to it, they can care a lot less about others' feelings than I do. No sense of gentleness nor of empathy. Dangerously hard-headed in enforcing tradional principles - except perhaps those of genuine generosity.
> 
> So a member of this type who hasn't been sufficiently developed in empathy is the most likely to become that disingenuous nice guy without a real heart, that fake friend who only cares about numbers and status quo or that Christian who goes to church every Sunday and cares about every passage in the Bible except those about loving one's neighbour, frequently preaching worship of Jesus but not what Jesus actually taught.
> 
> ... But _of course,_ these are all generalisations that can't be applied to nearly everyone of the type - and I mean that. I have an ISTP classmate with the same inferior Fe as mine who has literally stated that he doesn't care about anyone's feelings or respect my opinions like it was a joke. I also have an ISTP stepdad who stepped in to comfort my mother during a dark time in her life and taught her to smile again like she didn't think anyone could.
> 
> And, with the passage of time, the former person could evolve into the latter person - there's a 15-year gap between them, after all, and everyone changes and grows and does so in different directions. So of course, the ultimate test of who someone is is the choices he/she makes and not the type he/she was born as, as there are 16 different types but over 7 billion people currently alive who have made different decisions.


Bar the difference of opinion in the earlier statements made, I agree. Mostly. I kind of want to say that every type tends to become a Christian-in-name-only after a while. XD


----------



## dulcinea

AstralVagabond said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Actually, that person I mentioned on a sidenote in my previous post who is an ESFJ really impresses me by how _non_-judgmental she is. She's really into pop culture and not a lot of particularly deep stuff and we don't share any interests but she still respects me and it doesn't seem disingenous even when we're polar opposites in so many ways. So, in my experience, people high in Fe tend to be less judgmental than people high in Te...
> 
> But then, maybe _I_ should stop being so judgmental and just make room for everyone. :tongue


I find people with out of control Fe and Te can be judgemental about different things. My mom is unhealthy Fe, like, literally unhealthy. She's been really sick lately, and it's been bringing the worst out of her, and most of what I hear out of her is "This person does such and such. They shouldn't do that. They should do blah blah blah blah" I find it exhausting. I don't apply my Fe like that at all. I try to be more like my ENFJ friend. He's very nonimposing, but he has a way of making people want to be better versions of themselves or do better, just be setting the example himself. I find unhealthy TJs that I've known are more callous to other people's limitations or the need to care about other people's feelings, than they are judgmental. But I'm trying to be cautious about making sweeping generalities based on a few people I've known. Apparently, it's been established that INFJs tend to do that, which is another thing that makes us so annoying:tongue:


----------



## HighClassSavage

Can't decide on which function annoys me the most, so fuck it, I'll just shit on more than one.

Ne can be annoying because sometimes I feel like they are babbling on about irrelevant shit and constantly going off-topic at the drop of a hat. Not to mention at times they might be telling me a bunch of ideas and my response will be "Why the fuck are you telling me this? Let's just stick to the idea that works for fuck's sake".

Si can be annoying because they can be fussy at times and needlessly nitpicky for no reason. Also, sometimes they can be naive when something falls outside their realm of experience.

Ti can be annoying because they'll analyze the fuck out of something when generally I just want to know the answers to "Does it work?", "What do we do?", "How do we do it?". I don't need to know the rest.

Fe can be annoying because they'll try to be all inclusive about something when I don't want to be included and sometimes I just want to stare deep into their eyes with a look that says "No bitch, I'll fucking stab you in the eye if you ask me again". Also, I view a lot of things they place emphasis on as pointless and worthless.

Fi can be annoying, particularly in Fi doms, because sometimes they'll ignore facts or make petty arguments backed with bullshit simply because they don't like something.


----------



## Entropic

AstralVagabond said:


> Awww, even with ISFJs? :sad: You know, I think this is the first post I've seen on this site expressing a dislike of ISFJs...


There is an extreme irony of the post I just quoted and the way it's phrased in relation to this subject.


----------



## AstralVagabond

Chained Divinity said:


> Actually, for me it's a little weirder than that. XD If the Te is healthy, and it hasn't gotten it into its head that _I_ am one that needs to be "fixed", they're my favorite people. My best friend for a few years (we're no longer going to the same school, so I haven't really kept in touch) was an ISTJ in fact. If they own up to the lack of consideration of others, too, I actually love that aspect of them because it means I don't have to watch my mouth around them. XD I can just say whatever horribly offensive hateful thing I want, and they'll probably laugh. It's awesome.


Oh, yeah. Well, as always, every person is different. My favourite temperament is actually the NFs - and upon realising for sure that I'm an NT, I was somewhat disappointed in myself for _not_ turning out to be an NF. But the fact that I'm not an NF doesn't mean that I can't be nice or caring or loyal... right?



Chained Divinity said:


> But then there's Te-users that _don't_ fit that mold, and some of the time they're like "You're doing things _wrong_. I can't accept this." Couple that up with unhealthy Si and it tends to become "You're not doing it the way it was done before, I can't accept this." I've had people, in fact, forcibly attempt correct me on the _food_ I ordered because it wasn't what I usually did.
> 
> Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Te a nitpicky function sometimes? Or is that Ti? XD


Haha, yep! Ti can be a nitpicky function as well and I am guilty of being a nitpicky person on many occasions. But, unlike the Te users you mentioned, I usually don't get nitpicky about things unless they directly concern me. I suppose that's the significance of the 'Introverted' part in 'Introverted Thinking.' ^^


----------



## Entropic

Cellar Door said:


> Haha I'm the same way. My thinking is very visual, for me explaining things is like looking at map and trying to give someone driving directions over the phone. If I don't know the path before I start talking there's a very good chance I either won't get there or I'm going to misspeak and make lots of mistakes. My speech is often times filled with pauses, "um", "uh", "let me see", "hmmm", and other filler just because I need to go "back inside" to get the information.


I am not like that though, quite. I can always go back to a previous point and extrapolate on that if I realize that the tangent I was moving on wasn't what I immediately sought. That's the problem with people who aren't used to communicating with me. Someone described the way I speak and explain things as if I do it in layers where I keep rephrasing the same thing with new meaning, as if painting it with different layers of paint. I suppose that's accurate. 



> This may be just VI bullshit, but I'll ask anyways. A lot of times when I'm thinking or talking and need to think for a second, I can't maintain eye contact, I need some time to stare off into space to the side or down while I think. For me it's like I don't even notice I'm not looking at people, it's like I become so absorbed in my thoughts that I don't really see out my eyes while it's happening. I've heard of the "Ni drift" and know that Ti "disengages", do you experience this?


That's taken from the CognitiveTypes. I don't even maintain eye contact in the first place when I speak to someone so I can't comment on how others look like even, assuming I am even aware that they are there, kind of, which I am not. I tend to zone out a lot while speaking and listening to other people.



> I don't like the life stories either, but I do my best to endure. I don't have a great way to explain Si vs. Se stories either, I'll have to think about it. That would be an article worthy post considering Si is so often assumed to be the ability to remember the past.


Sure. And Se types are very good at telling stories too and enjoy doing that because sensation is sensation regardless if introverted or extroverted. I think it has partially to do with what is placed prominence on, not just in terms of overall experience but also in terms of detail.

Si types would as a whole, extrapolate on some detail they find to be of particular importance and value to them but Se types would try to give a more holistic impression and be more objective in what they are telling you about.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

AstralVagabond said:


> Oh, yeah. Well, as always, every person is different. My favourite temperament is actually the NFs - and upon realising for sure that I'm an NT, I was somewhat disappointed in myself for _not_ turning out to be an NF. But the fact that I'm not an NF doesn't mean that I can't be nice or caring or loyal... right?


NFs aren't bad. I occasionally consider the possibility that I am one. XD 





> Haha, yep! Ti can be a nitpicky function as well and I am guilty of being a nitpicky person on many occasions. But, unlike the Te users you mentioned, I usually don't get nitpicky about things unless they directly concern me. I suppose that's the significance of the 'Introverted' part in 'Introverted Thinking.' ^^


Oh, well, in _that_ case...

Your nitpicky functions have clipped my Ne's wings more times than I can count! For this...there is but _one_ punishment! :tongue:


----------



## AstralVagabond

dulcinea said:


> I find people with out of control Fe and Te can be judgemental about different things. My mom is unhealthy Fe, like, literally unhealthy. She's been really sick lately, and it's been bringing the worst out of her, and most of what I hear out of her is "This person does such and such. They shouldn't do that. They should do blah blah blah blah" I find it exhausting. I don't apply my Fe like that at all. I try to be more like my ENFJ friend. He's very nonimposing, but he has a way of making people want to be better versions of themselves or do better, just be setting the example himself. I find unhealthy TJs that I've known are more callous to other people's limitations or the need to care about other people's feelings, than they are judgmental. But I'm trying to be cautious about making sweeping generalities based on a few people I've known. Apparently, it's been established that INFJs tend to do that, which is another thing that makes us so annoying:tongue:


Oh... Well, I'm sorry about what's going on with your mother.  Yeah, I don't really know about that. I think you INFJs are great but hey, who knows which other stereotypes are floating around about which types anyway...



ephemereality said:


> There is an extreme irony of the post I just quoted and the way it's phrased in relation to this subject.


... Oh.

Well, I'm sorry about that.

I probably shouldn't have thought to post all that after.

I'll just. Try to wrap this up now.


----------



## Entropic

AstralVagabond said:


> ... Oh.
> 
> Well, I'm sorry about that.
> 
> I probably shouldn't have thought to post all that after.
> 
> I'll just. Try to wrap this up now.


Dude, just stop. You aren't making the situation any better at this point. Fyi, it's not about what you posted after but it's about *you*.


----------



## AstralVagabond

ephemereality said:


> Dude, just stop. You aren't making the situation any better at this point. Fyi, it's not about what you posted after but it's about *you*.


Huh? What do you mean, about me rather than what I said? Isn't the criticism based on what I posted on this thread or is it on some external sources? And I'm sorry. I would _like_ to make the situation better but I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do about it at this point if I'm not succeeding now.


----------



## metaphor

I selected Te, mainly because the ESTJs and ENTJs I've met always seem to share the common trait of being a control freak and that...just annoys the hell out of me. 
Ti can sometimes get on my nerves too. And Fe. But I think it's mostly Te


----------



## Angina Jolie

Abraxas said:


> Fi is my tertiary function, so for me - I don't take it that seriously. It's a release valve, my "childlike" function, not like, a fucking crusade.
> 
> But with dominant-Fi, it becomes a crusade, and that gets really damn frustrating to me.
> 
> Fi-doms will be the best listeners in the world, don't get me wrong (I love you guys) up until you trip their "asshole sensor" and then you're DONE. You can FUCK right off. It's OVER. Listening -TERMINATED-.
> 
> From then on you are fucking -TRASH- to them, and you get -NOTHING-. Just a hard wall forever.
> 
> It makes me feel like, man, what the fuck is wrong with you guys? Why do you do that kind of shit.


Pretty much, yeah  The reason for ''From then on you are fucking -TRASH- to them, and you get -NOTHING-. Just a hard wall forever.'' is because once the trust is broken, we have a hard time letting the people in again. We seek harmony in ourselves and the surroundings more than anything, and someone who knows and is willing to hurt us does not bring harmony in any way. I am dealing with it right now, realizing that the specific person doesn't even realize how his words can easily hurt anyone (emotional intelligence really is an intelligence on it's own that requires rational thinking and understanding how one move or word can influence a parallel reaction and then that can lead to something else), but I am trying to understand where the person is coming from and what are his real intentions and how much his own words mean to him. I realize that throwing people out after one mistake is completely wrong. But it's definitely hard. 

Hope that helps to somehow understand why we get so black and white sometimes. Understanding is the road to acceptance and respect *wink, wink*


----------



## Belladonne

Abraxas said:


> Fi is my tertiary function, so for me - I don't take it that seriously. It's a release valve, my "childlike" function, not like, a fucking crusade.
> 
> But with dominant-Fi, it becomes a crusade, and that gets really damn frustrating to me.
> 
> Fi-doms will be the best listeners in the world, don't get me wrong (I love you guys) up until you trip their "asshole sensor" and then you're DONE. You can FUCK right off. It's OVER. Listening -TERMINATED-.
> 
> From then on you are fucking -TRASH- to them, and you get -NOTHING-. Just a hard wall forever.
> 
> It makes me feel like, man, what the fuck is wrong with you guys? Why do you do that kind of shit.


Oh God, tell me about it.

I have fairly well-developed Fi for an ENTJ (been working on it specifically) but dominant Fi types (ISFPs/INFPs) are often the hardest people for me to get along with. Of course some of them are lovely people as with any types, but, when they're even acting slightly "off the rails" (for the person in question) they are the definition of irrational and unhinged. I had an ISFP guy friend once who, whenever he was asked why he disliked someone, would never come up with anything more than a long list of mindless insults, which usually included comparing their face to that of some random animal. Without sounding typist, though, it makes sense (Fi is obviously a very "subjective" function which basically revolves around "I feel that way so I am right!")

A lot of Te doms seem to dislike Fe, but I actually find it alright. I think a lot of Ts have had their fair share of ESFJs/ENFJs trying to get them to conform to the group and so on, but at least a Fe dom is usually socially aware and therefore more socially skilled, which keeps them in check. Whereas Fi by definition doesn't care about the opinions of others. So a Fi dominant person can have either the right kind of values, or (even if Fi is a little off balance) be completely off b/c it's the function they use most.


----------



## Entropic

AstralVagabond said:


> Huh? What do you mean, about me rather than what I said? Isn't the criticism based on what I posted on this thread or is it on some external sources? And I'm sorry. I would _like_ to make the situation better but I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do about it at this point if I'm not succeeding now.


To spell it out for you since you didn't get the hint: you are expressing yourself through Si and Fe. A lot. And it's grating on my brain. Hence the irony.


----------



## Khiro

tanstaafl28 said:


> I understand the gist, I just don't think it's a realistic notion. People who truly annoy me (especially those who piss me off) are generally people I'm _least_ likely to type, because I'm going to _avoid them_ as much as possible.
> 
> I just find it sets all sorts of implications that can be taken too far. Someone on here has a bad experience with an XXXX, and so now, in their opinion, all XXXX are annoying. It's too limiting. I want to take each person as they come and find out for myself without any sort of typist biases. That's my point.


XXXPs seem more prone to worrying about typism. I wonder if it's because introverted judgement seeks categorization? Someone who recognizes their own inclination toward categorization might then be wary of categorizing people in a way that someone either less inclined (or at least less aware of their inclination) might not. I believe extraverted judgement might be less bothered by typism in general because it sees personal biases as more irrelevant. Take an Fe-Dom with a distaste for Ni, for example. That judgement has to sit within the realm of their introverted judgement, so Fe, being a much stronger function for them, is likely to compel them to be as polite and welcoming to Ni-Doms as anyone else for the sake of social cohesion, thus the bias is essentially meaningless.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley

I think it's probably Si and Te that bring about the one thing I cannot stand - making decisions entirely off of results. It's far too simplistic and allows no access to the realms where I float about. Schools operate in that manner.

I will pick Te, since it opposes my Ti. I do wonder though, would I have picked the same function if a different pair seemed to define the world from what I've seen of it?


----------



## Harpu

So much Si hate here  no surprise to me


----------



## Nightchill

Fe is a pain in the *ss. Si is booooring


----------



## Belladonne

Redthir Jerdisheim said:


> I think it's probably Si and Te that bring about the one thing I cannot stand - making decisions entirely *off of *results. It's far too simplistic and allows no access to the realms where I float about. Schools operate in that manner.
> 
> I will pick Te, since it opposes my Ti. I do wonder though, would I have picked the same function if a different pair seemed to define the world from what I've seen of it?


----------



## Empty

Amaterasu said:


> Functions aren't annoying. People are.



Congratulations, you just won the internet.


----------



## monemi

I think the types that share all functions with the dominant and auxiliary switched are more similar than shared dominant function.

ESTP - *Se*>_Ti_>Fe>Ni
ISTP - _Ti>_*Se*>Ni>Fe

ESFP - *Se*>_Fi_>Te>Ni 
ISFP - _Fi_>*Se*>Ni>Te

ESTJ - *Te*>_Si_>Ne>Fi
ISTJ - _Si_>*Te*>Fi>Ne

ESFJ - *Fe*>_Si_>Ne>Ti
ISFJ - _Si_>*Fe*>Ti>Ne

ENTP - *Ne*>_Ti_>Fe>Si
INTP - _Ti_>*Ne*>Si>Fe

ENFP - *Ne*>_Fi_>Te>Si
INFP - _Fi_>*Ne*>Si>Te

ENTJ - *Te*>_Ni_>Se>Fi
INTJ - Ni>*Te*>Fi>Se

ENFJ - *Fe*>_Ni_>Se>Ti
INFJ - _Ni_>*Fe*>Ti>Se

I get along better with my ESFP father. It's always been a closer relationship than I have with my mother. But it's always been starkly obvious that I'm more like my mother than I am my father. XSFP care more considerate than XSTP even though they're Fi users and not Fe users. I suppose that Se makes them consciously aware of other people even if they aren't using Fe. 

I don't think there is a dominant function that annoys me. It's all swings and roundabouts.


----------



## TheSummerOne761

I think any dominant function can be annoying if the other function are really underdeveloped, but besides that.. It doesn't really matter. It goes up the other way around too though, If all functions are very well developed, people generally annoy eachother less


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Belladonne said:


> Please vote on the poll, and state your type/reason why you voted that if you like
> 
> Just to recap, here's the primary function for each type:
> 
> Te - ENTJ, ESTJ
> Ti - ISTP, INTP
> Fe - ESFJ, ENFJ
> Fi - ISFP, INFP
> 
> Se - ESTP, ESTJ *ESFP*
> Si - ISTJ, ISFJ
> Ne - ENTP, ENFP
> Ni - INFJ, INTJ
> 
> What primary function do you find most annoying to deal with? Why?


......................


----------



## Belladonne

FlaviaGemina said:


> ......................


Trust another NTJ to spot that. 

Cheers anyway. :wink:


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Belladonne said:


> Trust another NTJ to spot that.
> 
> Cheers anyway. :wink:



Nothing can escape the penetrating stare of the INTJ..................... *walks into lamp post*.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Amaterasu said:


> Dude. I've loved you so much from afar. How could you do this to me?
> You hear that sound? That's my heart shattering.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I know, thanks.


You're different. 

You somehow make the Se-Fi-Te combination really cool. It's like an amalgamation that becomes something completely different. Like a wizard of... Rockolate sauce.

Like how my Ne steals people's ideas. :tongue:


----------



## Vermillion

Word Dispenser said:


> You're different.
> 
> You somehow make the Se-Fi-Te combination really cool. It's like an amalgamation that becomes something completely different. Like a wizard of... Rockolate sauce.
> 
> Like how my Ne steals people's ideas. :tongue:


Yes! I knew you loved me too, ahahah. 
When we go on our date, plz get me something with this Rockolate sauce you speak of, I'm curious what it tastes like.


----------



## ToplessOrange

Belladonne said:


> Please vote on the poll, and state your type/reason why you voted that if you like
> 
> Just to recap, here's the primary function for each type:
> 
> Te - ENTJ, ESTJ
> Ti - ISTP, INTP
> Fe - ESFJ, ENFJ
> Fi - ISFP, INFP
> 
> Se - ESTP, ESTJ
> Si - ISTJ, ISFJ
> Ne - ENTP, ENFP
> Ni - INFJ, INTJ
> 
> What primary function do you find most annoying to deal with? Why?


I think it'd definitely be an Extroverted function. Dealing with an Introverted function isn't annoying because you can stimulate it inside.

If you have an Extroverted function, you're stimulating it from the outside, and there might not always be something out there, so it's annoying when you're super bored or whatever and there's nothing to do. I imagine it must either be Se or Fe.

Se seems to need the most stimulation. If there's not a party around the corner, you're bored. I would hate to have that, so I imagine it would be very annoying to be attached to my Se.

Fe also seems annoying, trying to please everyone while knowing full well that it's fucking impossible. That sounds like a quantum physicist with OCD, trying to flatten the quantum field around us. It's just too chaotic.

I don't understand why Te and Si are the top. Si isn't annoying at all. I find it extremely helpful, and my Si isn't too demanding of things that can't be, since it's all in my mind. That's the beauty of introverted functions. I don't understand why any of the Introverted functions would be considered annoying to have.

Te is characterized pretty much by its usefulness. I imagine most people would love having Te. I don't see why anyone would find it annoying to have. I could totally deal with it.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Amaterasu said:


> Yes! I knew you loved me too, ahahah.
> When we go on our date, plz get me something with this Rockolate sauce you speak of, I'm curious what it tastes like.


Pop rocks and chocolate fudge. Mingled together in a heavenly piping hot sauce of YES. Caramel sauce is a must-add.


----------



## Valtire

Ne: Everything is convoluted. Everything is possible. There is no one right answer. That's my idea of hell.



TheOminousMuffin said:


> Te is characterized pretty much by its usefulness. I imagine most people would love having Te. I don't see why anyone would find it annoying to have. I could totally deal with it.


It would be a lot more useful if it wasn't so blunt. Most people think I hate them.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Si because I'm actually sooooo creative and gifted, rebellious and intelligent but it just doesnt let me be. 
*cries*


----------



## VoodooDolls

Goddamn somebody has to create a videogame about typologies, some sort of MMORPG, just imagine the possibilities.
I can see myself slapping the shit out of everyone there but in order to conquer the place i would need some of the most acclaimed users here. Damn, any videogame developer here?
Nintendo this is your life-jacket.


----------



## ToplessOrange

Fried Eggz said:


> Ne: Everything is convoluted. Everything is possible. There is no one right answer. That's my idea of hell.
> 
> 
> It would be a lot more useful if it wasn't so blunt. Most people think I hate them.


The thing is, I feel like only people that use Te regularly know that. I feel like everyone else wouldn't know that, and everyone would really want Te, so I don't understand why it has so many votes.


----------



## ToplessOrange

Abraxas said:


> Fi is my tertiary function, so for me - I don't take it that seriously. It's a release valve, my "childlike" function, not like, a fucking crusade.
> 
> But with dominant-Fi, it becomes a crusade, and that gets really damn frustrating to me.
> 
> Fi-doms will be the best listeners in the world, don't get me wrong (I love you guys) up until you trip their "asshole sensor" and then you're DONE. You can FUCK right off. It's OVER. Listening -TERMINATED-.
> 
> From then on you are fucking -TRASH- to them, and you get -NOTHING-. Just a hard wall forever.
> 
> It makes me feel like, man, what the fuck is wrong with you guys? Why do you do that kind of shit.


Upon reading this, it became clear to me that I interpreted @Belladonne very differently from everyone else. This is going to sound like some immature Fe deflecting blame, but I'm really just stating a fact. The grammar is really vague. I suppose it's nice to have a topic starter that's up for interpretation. :/

Well, I'm beginning to understand a bit more why Te is so high. I was waaaaay off with my thinking. Well, based on everyone else's thinking, I think Si is the most annoying, with the whole tradition over pragmatism thing that they occasionally get going into motion. Too bad I can't change my vote, already picked Se.


----------



## Valtire

crashbandicoot said:


> Si because I'm actually sooooo creative and gifted, rebellious and intelligent but it just doesnt let me be.
> *cries*


Oh how horrible it must be to have a dominant function that is exceptionally useful in the work place.



TheOminousMuffin said:


> The thing is, I feel like only people that use Te regularly know that. I feel like everyone else wouldn't know that, and everyone would really want Te, so I don't understand why it has so many votes.


A lot of people have encountered strong Te users. ExTJs in the work place are exceedingly intimidating.


----------



## Lemxn

I am actually really curious about the both who voted for Ni.:laughing:


----------



## ToplessOrange

Fried Eggz said:


> Oh how horrible it must be to have a dominant function that is exceptionally useful in the work place.
> 
> 
> A lot of people have encountered strong Te users. ExTJs in the work place are exceedingly intimidating.


Yes, but that's from the outside, which was not my interpretation of the OP at the time of that post.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

DonutsGalacticos said:


> Goddamn somebody has to create a videogame about typologies, some sort of MMORPG, just imagine the possibilities.
> I can see myself slapping the shit out of everyone there but in order to conquer the place i would need some of the most acclaimed users here. Damn, any videogame developer here?
> Nintendo this is your life-jacket.


That sounds like an awesome game! The "mobs" should have the same spawn rate as the types have percentages in the population. Most would thus be SJ's yelling at you when you don't walk on the pavement or wear a funny hat. SP's would be the most easy to start a bar-fight with, NF's would tell you where to go, and NT's would just be trolling and point to the wrong direction.
It could actually be a very educational game!


----------



## Belladonne

TheOminousMuffin said:


> Upon reading this, it became clear to me that I interpreted @Belladonne very differently from everyone else. This is going to sound like some immature Fe deflecting blame, but I'm really just stating a fact. The grammar is really vague. I suppose it's nice to have a topic starter that's up for interpretation. :/
> 
> Well, I'm beginning to understand a bit more why Te is so high. I was waaaaay off with my thinking. Well, based on everyone else's thinking, I think Si is the most annoying, with the whole tradition over pragmatism thing that they occasionally get going into motion. Too bad I can't change my vote, already picked Se.


My OP clearly states that it's about *primary* functions, to the point of listing the primary function _for every single type_. If it had just been about functions, I wouldn't have bothered with the word "primary" at all (duh), but the OP makes the point of the thread obvious anyway. Had you actually looked at it, which I seriously doubt you have, it would have been blindingly easy to put any possible "vagueness" in the title you might have seen in context. 

If you are (1) too lazy to read anything but the thread title and (2) try to blame the thread starter to make up for it and insist that your particular POV is the objective truth and "stating a fact" when everyone else on the thread has gotten it just fine, then it does come across as extremely immature, yes. Just a friendly tip :wink:


----------



## Belladonne

TheOminousMuffin said:


> Yes, but that's from the outside, which was not my interpretation of the OP at the time of that post.


Context. Had this thread been about handling one's own functions, it would obviously have been phrased very differently (for a start, most types don't have the same cognitive and shadow functions, so it would have contained a reference to that). Furthermore, why would anyone say that_ their own _PRIMARY function (you do know everyone has only one primary function, right?) was hardest to deal with? I have primary Te today, I'm going to have it tomorrow, and the day after that too - unless people are changing type constantly, how could anyone have more than one primary function and hence a "most annoying primary function" in themselves?!

Again, _everyone_ else on this thread has gotten it. It's 100% not my issue if you are incapable of doing so, and it's not your fault if you took it the wrong way either, but to try and lay the blame on me is quite laughable, frankly. Reading comprehension 101.


----------



## bettiepage

I went ahead with Fe, but for certain the most DIFFICULT would be Si.


----------



## Bahburah

Ti because it's so subjective that It makes you stubborn and ignorant as shit.


----------



## dinkytown

Lemxn said:


> I am actually really curious about the both who voted for Ni.:laughing:


Why? I already explained my pick on page 2 or 3. NJs annoy the piss out of me.

For lack of a better expression, I feel naked when talking with strong Ni users. It feels like I'm blabbering to myself while they ignore what I say and are instead looking into my mind or some creepy shit like that. It's unnerving and grates on me. 

If people actually understood and recognized Ni correctly, I think more people would have chosen it.


----------



## Entropic

blues street news said:


> Why? I already explained my pick on page 2 or 3. NJs annoy the piss out of me.
> 
> For lack of a better expression, I feel naked when talking with strong Ni users. It feels like I'm blabbering to myself while they ignore what I say and are instead looking into my mind or some creepy shit like that. It's unnerving and grates on me.
> 
> If people actually understood and recognized Ni correctly, I think more people would have chosen it.


Let me stare into your soul.


----------



## LostFavor

I've had some bad experiences with Ti. Probably because it clashes directly with my Te when taken to an extreme level of disagreement.

I've learned to live with Si and find it to be more like a small child that I pat on the head than something irritating. It can still get on my nerves, but for the most part, I just take it seriously when I feel it has some truth in it and don't take it seriously when I feel it has none.

Primary Te can be a little overbearing, but I find it more amusing overall than annoying.


----------



## aendern

I find Fe annoying in any quantity. But wow a dominant Fe user.. wow! I don't even know what that would be like. Have I ever met a dominant Fe user? 

huh..


----------



## Sporadic Aura

emberfly said:


> I find Fe annoying in any quantity. But wow a dominant Fe user.. wow! I don't even know what that would be like. Have I ever met a dominant Fe user?
> 
> huh..


I'm sure you interact with Fe-doms just about every single day.


----------



## EidolonAlpha

Elistra said:


> What I don't get is the people who voted Fi. It is difficult to imagine a more _inoffensive_ dominant function than Fi, so what gives?


I don't get this as well. Maybe some people are annoyed by the cuteness overload of some ISFP's and INFP's. Or, more likely, the fact that strong Fi-user often feel offended, so you always have to tread lightly, if you don't want to hurt them. But I like Fi's, they often give me the feeling that they're at least _trying_ to understand me ^^

I myself have problems with Fe's and many of their comments like: "People don't do that."
Right now that aversion is a little bit overwhelming, because my soon-to-be ESFJ sister-in-law is getting married to an ISFJ and they've been together now for over 15 years. Their expactations are real high and right now they rub the negative sides of their Fe in everbodies faces.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

EidolonAlpha said:


> I don't get this as well. Maybe some people are annoyed by the cuteness overload of some ISFP's and INFP's. Or, more likely, the fact that strong Fi-user often feel offended, so you always have to tread lightly, if you don't want to hurt them. But I like Fi's, they often give me the feeling that they're at least _trying_ to understand me ^^


I like Fi-doms, but if you ever get into an argument or debate with them they can be rather annoying. They often state their opinions as absolute facts, and hold on super stubbornly to them.


----------



## Laguna

Probably Ni and Se.
Ni - too creepy.
Se - too much drivel.


----------



## EidolonAlpha

Sporadic Aura said:


> I like Fi-doms, but if you ever get into an argument or debate with them they can be rather annoying. They often state their opinions as absolute facts, and hold on super stubbornly to them.


They seldomly want to debate at all. That's my main problem with them. If you're able to begin an argument with them they quickly shut down.


----------



## Straystuff

This thread: 










Anyway: I think that people who go overboard with their dominant function are often hardest to deal with no matter what the function is. However I answered Te here 'cause it's the hardest one for me to understand. I've met ENTJ's who are downright terrifying (and also extremely successful businessmen).


----------



## niss

Straystuff said:


> However I answered Te here 'cause it's the hardest one for me to understand. I've met ENTJ's *who are downright terrifying* (and also extremely successful businessmen).


Honestly, this is so hard for me to understand. Another person is terrifying based on a set of cognitive functions? That is just ... I dunno ... mind boggling.

I can become apprehensive about another person, based on their actions and whether or not I think they are in a stable state. Based on this, I may take precautions to facilitate getting out of harms way, or to ready myself for a physical response, but it is not due to terror or intimidation - at least not since I was a kid.

I dunno ... maybe it is because I'm a Te user myself, or maybe it is due to how I was raised (violence and displays of anger were customary and every day events), but I find people to be just people. Some get crazy and act stoopid, but that's just them - it's no reflection on me.

*shrugs*


----------



## ae1905

NeTi
NiTe
SiTe
SeTi

any of the lead sensing thinkers when their dominant perceiving function supersedes their aux thinking function, making them _irrational_--eg, INTJ because his Ni tells him he's right even though the facts or logic say otherwise, or ISTJ because "that's the way it is", or ENTP and his "look at my great idea!" that he hasn't given sufficient thought to, and so on

because these types see themselves as thinkers, they imagine they are being rational when they hold irrational positions and will argue using _rationalisations_

without a doubt, these are the most annoying types to argue with


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

There is NOTHING WRONG WITH FE DOMS!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

emberfly said:


> I find Fe annoying in any quantity. But wow a dominant Fe user.. wow! I don't even know what that would be like. Have I ever met a dominant Fe user?
> 
> huh..


There isn't ANYTHING WRONG WITH US STRONG FE USERS!!! (Even though I'm Ne dom)


----------



## Straystuff

niss said:


> Honestly, this is so hard for me to understand. Another person is terrifying based on a set of cognitive functions? That is just ... I dunno ... mind boggling.
> 
> I can become apprehensive about another person, based on their actions and whether or not I think they are in a stable state. Based on this, I may take precautions to facilitate getting out of harms way, or to ready myself for a physical response, but it is not due to terror or intimidation - at least not since I was a kid.
> 
> I dunno ... maybe it is because I'm a Te user myself, or maybe it is due to how I was raised (violence and displays of anger were customary and every day events), but I find people to be just people. Some get crazy and act stoopid, but that's just them - it's no reflection on me.
> 
> *shrugs*


I'm not talking about all ENTJ's out there! These were only certain individuals who were extreme chases of Te usage (as I tried to explain earlier in my post, apparently I failed  ) 

The guys who I'm talking about were extremely intelligent and logical and based on their speech they could detach themselves from their emotions and make hard decisions without blinking in a way I never could. E.g. "I left my 12-year-old son to Europe and moved to South America for three years 'cause I wanted to follow my job. I didn't want to take him with me 'cause I wanted him to be taught in his native tongue so he wouldn't be left behind in his studies"). 

So yeah. I kind of respect that kind of commitment but at the same time it's so detached from emotions I find it a bit unnerving.


----------



## niss

Straystuff said:


> I'm not talking about all ENTJ's out there! These were only certain individuals who were extreme chases of Te usage (as I tried to explain earlier in my post, apparently I failed  )
> 
> The guys who I'm talking about were extremely intelligent and logical and based on their speech they could detach themselves from their emotions and make hard decisions without blinking in a way I never could. E.g. "I left my 12-year-old son to Europe and moved to South America for three years 'cause I wanted to follow my job. I didn't want to take him with me 'cause I wanted him to be taught in his native tongue so he wouldn't be left behind in his studies").
> 
> So yeah. I kind of respect that kind of commitment but at the same time it's so detached from emotions I find it a bit unnerving.


I would be incredulous. Anyone doing such a thing has priority issues.


----------



## Straystuff

niss said:


> I would be incredulous. Anyone doing such a thing has priority issues.


Well, again if I typed this person right she was Te-Ni -user so maybe she saw the whole thing work out perfectly (as it apparently did in the end). Again I don't get it but well. It's their life and it's not really my place to judge.


----------



## Noir

I find Si really annoying. I am an ISTJ and even I don't understand it :frustrating:


----------



## aendern

Sporadic Aura said:


> I'm sure you interact with Fe-doms just about every single day.


This just shows what little you know about me. 



niss said:


> I would be incredulous. Anyone doing such a thing has priority issues.


Ikr? This could cause awful abandonment issues in the child. Reminds me of Elliot Roger.


----------



## Gentleman

Fe makes my genitals bleed.


----------



## WinterFox

I think it also depends on their auxiliary function.

I get along great with ENFJs, but I clashed very badly with ESFJs. My mum is an ESFJ and we will get into fights every few days, this is how bad our relationship is. 

I get along with Fe, but I don't get along with Si. I don't get along with people who have strong Si values in them.

Fe is alright though, but I really hate Si.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

There's no such thing as Si-values.... Si is a perceiving function, its taking in information, not making value judgements..


----------



## Khiro

Elistra said:


> I expected the Te hate, partly because we're not naturally diplomatic, but mostly because a lot of people prefer pleasant-sounding lies and relativistic bullshit to the truth. Te dom tends to be truth-bearing, so no big surprise there.
> 
> What I don't get is the people who voted Fi. It is difficult to imagine a more _inoffensive_ dominant function than Fi, so what gives?


People tend to respect those who hold their 4th function in a dominant position. It's like watching someone masterfully negotiate the things you find hardest in life. Se is my inferior function. Seeing Se-Doms utilise so many strengths that I'm not confident with is a very motivating thing for me. The same tends to be true for all types. 

I haven't voted yet. I've not put enough thought into it. But I am frequently frustrated by Fi. I'm frustrated by it because it can seem very selfish to me. The idea that everyone should always adhere to their own values strikes me as impractical and inconsiderate. There are obviously times when opinions can upset people. I don't necessarily believe it particularly important that nobody ever get upset, but I do believe that when you don't upset people you can end up creating a more practical atmosphere that better promotes co-operation. I also believe people should sometimes put the way they feel second to the way their actions may affect other people. It's likely an Fe thing, although that's neither here nor there. Ironically, given that Fi types are far more capable of _internal_ moral compromise than others, Fi just seems to lack the ability to compromise in an _objective_ sense to me.


----------



## Valkyrie_feathers

Se.
I don't handle it well.
All up in the face with the bouncing and the "Can you smell/hear that?!" and the loudness.
Or at least the Se dom/aux users I know


----------



## Kyro

dulcinea:6153937 said:


> Also... I'm loving that only ONE person voted Ni... woohoo!
> 
> I find that surprising, however, when I was younger, I was extremely annoying.
> 
> Edit: I'm wondering if it's cuz there are so few SJs that are posting here. I've notice that the TJ types tend to find Fe annoying, and the FJ types tend to find Te annoying, so I imagine SJs must find Ni annoying, with our persistent lack of grasp of sensory details and all.



TP's are either "i don't care" or "all of them suck"


----------



## Kafeidian

_Si_- my least favorite. 
Lived with _si _dom/aux users all my life.
"You _shouldn't_ do that.", "You need to do this.", "Why are you doing it _that_ _way_?", "You _never_..." "You _always_..."
But more annoying than this, is the lack of original/new ideas.
_si_ stays in a box- it's too confining & tedious for me.

But I admire _ si_doms reliability & loyalty.


----------



## Straystuff

Elistra said:


> A power struggle is by no means required for efficiency, and indeed can detract from same.
> 
> Drama also... hrm, to articulate from my Fi. I'm not good at this, but...
> 
> It turns any sort of sentiment into a tawdry, insincere display, which I find exceedingly offensive from a moral standpoint. Worse, it tends to make people assume that virtually any display of emotion is tawdry and insincere. This gets particularly stupid, when you consider that most emotions (other than anger, general enthusiasm, and a sort of clumsy "Aaaw, look at the lils! <3" with cats, kids, etc.) is something I try my best to suppress. If any leaks out at all, rest assured it is 100% genuine, and also rest assured the dam's about to break.


I think no in a smaller time scale but in the longer run I think it does.

We define drama a bit differently  What you wrote there is what I call "high school drama". The drama I'm talking about is more about power structures, motivation etc. E.g. when two people desperately whant the same job there's going to be tension between them which motivates them both but at the same time it creates strong feelings, disruption and drama. 

Inferior Ti -user trying to explain dominant Te user their logic, not sure if this is going to end well :'D I hope I'm making any sense to you, I promise this is completely clear in my head.


----------



## Elistra

Straystuff said:


> I think no in a smaller time scale but in the longer run I think it does.
> 
> We define drama a bit differently  What you wrote there is what I call "high school drama". The drama I'm talking about is more about power structures, motivation etc. E.g. when two people desperately whant the same job there's going to be tension between them which motivates them both but at the same time it creates strong feelings, disruption and drama.
> 
> Inferior Ti -user trying to explain dominant Te user their logic, not sure if this is going to end well :'D I hope I'm making any sense to you, I promise this is completely clear in my head.


For me, power structures, motivation, competition, etc. are entirely Te things. Fe doesn't figure in that for me at all. I mostly just notice Fe when I'm ambushed with invasive personal questions, or with irrelevant and pointless commentary on how I (or someone else) is "weird" in some way, etc. Basically, what you're calling high school drama.

Yeah, this is getting awkward. You are trying to parse definitions and build Thinking-type ideological structures with your weakest conscious function, and I'm trying to explain my values and "feels" with my weakest conscious function.... :laughing:


----------



## Dr.Op

The stupid function.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Si, my least developed function. I barely understand it, it's quite frustrating. 
To me Si, is non-stop comparison, and comparison is the thief of joy.

Fe can be annoying, but I see it as a social lubricant, it definitely has its merits.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

Okay I take it back. I saw an ESFJ yesterday and I just have one question: _Do they ever stop talking?!

_ENFJ's are alright though. At least they actually talk about interesting things. I think the most annoying lead function is more to do with what's supporting it as well.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

No worst except the Fi/Te combo (when either Fi or Te is dominant function.) But i'll talk about how most can be annoying.

Fi- Can be stubborn and unwillig to cooperate if they have strong feelings about something. Don't handle stress very well. Aren't very logical when in extreme Fi mode.

Te- can't really eplain why. Can get very aggressive or controlling (as in not passive).

Si- "i need to get out of my little comfortable world but can't. Help me!!!"

Se- can bore or annoy me.

Fe- just because it is accepted by the community doesn't always mean it's right. Too emotional (not bad, but makes me uncomfortable at times). 

Ti- i LOVE havig Ti but at times would like to turn it off. Like stop analyzing. I guess others would get annoyed by our critiquing too. "Just enjoy life and stop over thinking so much."

Ne is the best IMO.
No problem with Ni either.


----------



## zenithx

Fi can really be a selfish drag sometimes.
But Se also annoys me as a dominant function..


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Moonious said:


> No worst except the Fi/Te combo (when either Fi or Te is dominant function.) But i'll talk about how most can be annoying.
> 
> Fi- Can be stubborn and unwillig to cooperate if they have strong feelings about something. Don't handle stress very well. Aren't very logical when in extreme Fi mode.
> 
> Te- can't really eplain why. Can get very aggressive or controlling (as in not passive).
> 
> Si- "i need to get out of my little comfortable world but can't. Help me!!!"
> 
> Se- can bore or annoy me.
> 
> Fe- just because it is accepted by the community doesn't always mean it's right. Too emotional (not bad, but makes me uncomfortable at times).
> 
> Ti- i LOVE havig Ti but at times would like to turn it off. Like stop analyzing. I guess others would get annoyed by our critiquing too. "Just enjoy life and stop over thinking so much."
> 
> Ne is the best IMO.
> No problem with Ni either.


Want to clarify, no hate on fi or te dom types. Just chatting about the functions.


----------



## 66393

Elistra said:


> I expected the Te hate, partly because we're not naturally diplomatic, but mostly because a lot of people prefer pleasant-sounding lies and relativistic bullshit to the truth. Te dom tends to be truth-bearing, so no big surprise there.
> 
> What I don't get is the people who voted Fi. It is difficult to imagine a more _inoffensive_ dominant function than Fi, so what gives?


Oh I definitely clash with Te users.  They always hurt my feelings, then I say something really fucked up, the end. So it's understandable when they don't like me either, I'm just the opposite side of the same coin.


----------



## Bahburah

I'm going to rip on Te now since Fe is getting it bad. 

I really don't get how Te manages to live in the world. It can look at things so black and white, cut and dry, one size fits all.

When in reality... things just arnt like that. Te seems to be missing a lot of depth as a thinking function, at least compared to a Ti doms prospective as myself.

It's annoying how Te just does something the quickest way possible, I get how it can be seen as smart and logical in a survival sense. But chill. There are a lot of benefits of working systematically, in order to not miss details, details that are the actual truth of the sitution.

From Ti's prospective it just looks like lazy and shallow quick thinking.


----------



## Bahburah

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Si, my least developed function. I barely understand it, it's quite frustrating.
> To me Si, is non-stop comparison, and comparison is the thief of joy.
> 
> Fe can be annoying, but I see it as a social lubricant, it definitely has its merits.


Si is about subjective experiences.

When I think of something, or smell something, or whatever, my Si will then quickly think of all the experiences that I've had with this thing in that moment.

So while Se is living in the experience, Si is reflecting on all past experiences.

This is why Si will notice details in different ways then Se. Say one day a pen is on a table that has been there for days and then the next day it's gone. Si is going to defiantly spot that shit. Since they had been experiencing that room with a pen on the table, and not anymore.

This is why Si can be seen as sentimental.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Bahburah said:


> Si is about subjective experiences.
> 
> When I think of something, or smell something, or whatever, my Si will then quickly think of all the experiences that I've had with this thing in that moment.
> 
> So while Se is living in the experience, Si is reflecting on all past experiences.
> 
> This is why Si will notice details in different ways then Se. Say one day a pen is on a table that has been there for days and then the next day it's gone. Si is going to defiantly spot that shit. Since they had been experiencing that room with a pen on the table, and not anymore.
> 
> This is why Si can be seen as sentimental.


Would you define Si as an internal reference library?

Also, have you noticed that Si users tend to prefer the old-fashioned to the new?

For example, I was discussing hotel choices with an INTP friend the other day. Our preferences could not be more different. I would opt for a brand new, modern, minimalist, sleek hotel, where I would get as much privacy as possible (no doormen, valets, luggage services etc), while she would prefer an older, unique bed-and-breakfast type hotel, with history, and a personal touch...


----------



## Bahburah

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Would you define Si as an internal reference library?
> 
> Also, have you noticed that Si users tend to prefer the old-fashioned to the new?
> 
> For example, I was discussing hotel choices with an INTP friend the other day. Our preferences could not be more different. I would opt for a brand new, modern, minimalist, sleek hotel, where I would get as much privacy as possible (no doormen, valets, luggage services etc), while she would prefer an older, unique bed-and-breakfast type hotel, with history, and a personal touch...


I've defiantly noticed that. 

I think it's kind of details that we notice, and since it's more subjective we hold it more personally.
Si is just probably more familiar with the past and more comfortable with it.

I can tell you that I would like a hotel thats older purely for the aesthetics. 

Se probably looks more for practicality, whats more realistic, or what looks good. 

Also my room is right now filled with things that hold sentimental value to me, like old toys, things I like, things people have given to me, things I've found, posters, lots of video games, and I can give a story or have past experiences with all these things.
So I guess thats why I like older places like that because I know that all that experience is there. When something is to modern it just docent feel the same and feels empty, like it's only there for me to temporarily be in and isn't my personal space.

lol I would hate to have lots of service though. 

Se looks to the future while Si looks to the past.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Bahburah said:


> I've defiantly noticed that.
> 
> I think it's kind of details that we notice, and since it's more subjective we hold it more personally.
> Si is just probably more familiar with the past and more comfortable with it.
> 
> I can tell you that I would like a hotel thats older purely for the ascetics.
> 
> Se probably looks more for practicality, whats more realistic, or what looks good.
> 
> Also my room is right now filled with things that hold sentimental value to me, like old toys, things I like, things people have given to me, things I've found, posters, lots of video games, and I can give a story or have past experiences with all these things.
> So I guess thats why I like older places like that because I know that all that experience is there. When something is to modern it just docent feel the same and feels empty, like it's only there for me to temporarily be in and isn't my personal space.
> 
> lol I would hate to have lots of service though.
> 
> Se looks to the future while Si looks to the past.


Interesting! I prefer empty, visual emptiness equals freedom, more air, my mind is free to wander with minimal distractions. The feeling you might get staring into the ocean, or being in a desert... My apt is almost empty and I love it that way  

My INTP friend's place is fascinating... it is stuffed to the brim with all sorts of objects, and of course books. I like my books on my tablet, all in one place 
Have you seen Freud's apt? That's what her place resembles


----------



## StunnedFox

Bahburah said:


> I can tell you that I would like a hotel thats older purely for the ascetics.


That would certainly make for an interesting aesthetic... :tongue:


----------



## Bahburah

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Interesting! I prefer empty, visual emptiness equals freedom, more air, my mind is free to wander with minimal distractions. The feeling you might get staring into the ocean, or being in a desert... My apt is almost empty and I love it that way
> 
> My INTP friend's place is fascinating... it is stuffed to the brim with all sorts of objects, and of course books. I like my books on my tablet, all in one place
> Have you seen Freud's apt? That's what her place resembles


lol This is one classy kind of messy, I love it.

I always thought wanting to have open spaces to think was Te since know an INTJ that says he can think so much more, while me using Ti have always liked smaller, confined, cozy, spots that can reflect my thinking more inward which I like.

Yet now I'm realizing thats probably more of an Se Si kind of thing.

Yet probably a mix of sensing and thinking functions.




StunnedFox said:


> That would certainly make for an interesting aesthetic... :tongue:


lol my bad. 

Ascetics: a person who practices severe self-discipline and abstention.

They seems like they would have the discipline to just stand there purely for aesthetics. 

Makes me think of the Queens Guards in Britain.

View attachment 179906


----------



## collierm48

E4's with Fi can be annoying. Sometimes Te is annoying depending on the person.


----------



## Worriedfunction

This is barely a contest. The Je functions will always get the raw end of the deal because they are the most outwardly impose on the environment-oriented functions and so their misdemeanors are seen more often.

But Fe I think for me. I dislike it in myself as much as in others because I cannot reason it's point of existence unlike the other functions. Passive aggressive, stifling and cloistered, both to the receiver and the possessor. Obsessed with appropriateness and imagined motives without evidence.

Although, Fi CAN be extremely destructive and selfish, what isn't given the right conditions?

Thinking functions make me look and feel stupid, but that's easy I can recognise an insecurity when I see it, so I try to let it go past me and lose it as a fear and instead attempt to understand types of logic.

But Fe? Most of the falsity of our lives can be attributed to it.


----------



## Mammon

The ego.

oh yes.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Worriedfunction said:


> This is barely a contest. The Je functions will always get the raw end of the deal because they are the most outwardly impose on the environment-oriented functions and so their misdemeanors are seen more often.
> 
> But Fe I think for me. I dislike it in myself as much as in others because I cannot reason it's point of existence unlike the other functions. Passive aggressive, stifling and cloistered, both to the receiver and the possessor. Obsessed with appropriateness and imagined motives without evidence.
> 
> Although, Fi CAN be extremely destructive and selfish, what isn't given the right conditions?
> 
> Thinking functions make me look and feel stupid, but that's easy I can recognise an insecurity when I see it, so I try to let it go past me and lose it as a fear and instead attempt to understand types of logic.
> 
> But Fe? Most of the falsity of our lives can be attributed to it.


wow... they don't call you guys martyrs for nothin'. 
did isfjs invent self-flagellation rituals? is that si or fe?


----------



## Worriedfunction

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> wow... they don't call you guys martyrs for nothin'.
> did isfjs invent self-flagellation rituals? is that si or fe?


Pff no martyr I just don't like the function too much. I don't feel sorry for myself or put upon, most obligations are fabricated and I have no trouble saying no.


----------



## Satan Claus

Fi for sure. They're so set on what they believe and they're not willing to consider other concepts, beliefs, ideas etc. Also they never communicate their emotions with you so everything is a huge guessing game with them and if you guess wrong or upset them in anyway, then man are you going to get it!


----------



## StellarSkies

Used to have an ENFJ friend. She aas far too sensitive and would often be nit picky aboit my opinions and even the simplest of things I would say, because it could be considered 'offensive'.

Needless to say, her primary Fe function really put me off.


----------



## emo1995

Si, Si, Si and Si.

This function shouldn't exist.


----------



## Serpent

Fe-Ti

Fe makes me uneasy and Ti is annoying. 

I am honestly surprised to see the number of people who have chosen Te.


----------



## Highway Nights

The introverted perceiving functions. Unchecked Fi is more likely to outright annoy me, but I just don't really get strong Ni or Si.


----------



## Cataclysm

When Ne is coupled with Fi I hate it the most, but Ne with Ti is really fun. But I put my vote on Ne anyway because I really can't stand being in a room with an ENFP for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Se ! Everything is competition with those guys, ugh !


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Te with Si


----------



## Plumedoux

Pretty funny to see all this vote and post based on misconception.
I voted Te just for the sake of it.


----------



## The Dude

Fe closely followed by Si...


----------



## emo1995

Kleop said:


> When Ne is coupled with Fi I hate it the most, but Ne with Ti is really fun. But I put my vote on Ne anyway because I really can't stand being in a room with an ENFP for more than a few minutes.


Why? I love ENFPs (not INFPs, they use Si and sometimes Fi can get annoying when in the dominant position).


----------



## Plumedoux

renatoborges said:


> Why? I love ENFPs (not INFPs, they use Si and sometimes Fi can get annoying when in the dominant position).


Lol, who cares ? 
Such subjective


----------



## sometimes

I don't know obviously it depends. Just whichever is the most imposing on me or sucks the most energy and is interfering. So definitely an extroverted function. Probably Fe. 

Se can be really annoying and energy draining at times but isn't usually as imposing as I've experienced Fe to be.


----------



## Cesspool

Definitely dominant Fi. It's the epitome of the special snowflake, my way or the highway, if I don't like it I don't want to listen function.

It's the most childish function.


----------



## Abraxas

Just want to update to say, I also have a hard time with Te.

Maybe a bit ironic that, as an INTJ, I have the worst time with my feeling function (Fi) when it's dominant for someone else, and then the runner up is my auxiliary function (Te) when it's dominant for someone else. Even though Te is my "go to" default mode for interaction with the world and parsing information, it still makes me feel bad when I take it too far. Meanwhile, Te-doms are telling me I don't take it far enough.

I guess I just don't fucking like judgmental people, simple as that. Having a dominant perceiving function means I honestly don't give a hot shit the way you dominant judgment types do, so my reaction to you types tends to be "get off my fucking back already and stop hassling me over shit I don't care about."

With dominant introverted judgment types, they're picky as shit.

With dominant extraverted judgment types, they're pushy as shit.

So I'm always being either picked on or pushed around by some judgmental asshole with their fucking bullshit paradigm of reality. Meanwhile, my fellow perceiving dominant types are chill ass dudes who I can just relax around, regardless of whether they are sensors or intuitives, regardless of whether they are introverted or extraverted.

Anyway, that's how it feels.

TL;DR, fuck you.


----------



## ESFP100

Fe drama queens are horrific:shocked:
They toss emotional fireballs which suck up so much energy from me. Energy vacuums


----------



## Essx

Si. I don't get why people stick to some out-dated traditions. Like, think more for yourself...


----------



## Angina Jolie

I don't know what I voted here for, but I would vote for Fe now.

I'm not ahting on it. I can absolutely see how it can be the best function for people who are comfortable with it's manifestation, but I have grown up with very, very unhealthy Fe users.

Funny thing is - these Fe users comp0letely shut down the positive side of Fe with the negative one. Like my grandmother whom I know ahs ahd a hard life, but she never used her ''social environment sensing'' ability to know what would have a good impact on the people around, but instead used the negative side only - complaining to, me, a alittle girl, how horrible her grandfather is, how horrible everything is, how unhappy she is, how I'm doing this bad and this bad. I can't forgive her for such irrational actions.

I really can't handle Fe's need to express every little concern or opinion of theirs right away - like dude, chill out, stop dramatising. Think a little and maybe you will realise how small of a deal it is.

And the intrusiveness of it is hard for me to handle too.

But much love for the good it does. I know people whom would have been so much happier if I was a Fe dom rather than Fi.


----------



## mirrorghost

ideally, i would've liked to vote for both Te and Fe, but since i can only choose one, i chose Te.


----------



## Fluffy Goblin

I've got Fe-Dom issues. 

-they don't get me
-they have the potential to be extremely two-faced
-they are generally way more successful than me in social situations(yeah, I'm jelly. But also not at all??)
-it feels impossible to have a deep authentic connection with them due to the sheer intervening force of miscommunication

My ESFJ buddies especially are always suspicious of my expressions of Fi. They're the only people who consistently accuse me of faking interest in them, lying about my opinions, and judging people hardcore behind their back. Not to say that I am never guilty, but hey are always wrong. When I don't bend to the shape of their Fe projections, they become noticeably agitated with me and they tend to perceive antagonizing emotions in me that legit aren't there.

They're okay to be around one-on-one, but as soon as that transitions into a different group dynamic, they totally flip into what seems to me like a different person entirely. Even observing how they interact with other people individually,it becomes really obvious that they have many masks for many situations. I walk away from these experiences feeling like: "wow, I must have made them really uncomfortable for them to feel like they had to come up with yet another facade to deal with my dumb boring self!" Fi causes me to strongly value their individuality as well as my own, so I basically start feeling like the scum of the earth for inadvertently forcing them to sacrifice their individuality. I know logically that I am not responsible for their Fe, and that it is probably their most valuable quality, but it's difficult to reconcile that with my irrational Fi. At the worst of times, I read them as fake and emotionally manipulative. I think they notice. 

I admire their ability to blend into whatever environment they find themselves in. I'm simply not capable of doing that. That said, I seriously couldn't handle making myself disappear on a daily basis. I'm all about that self-reflective alone time, but I definitely NEED for that introspection to be followed up with interpersonal relationships.for them to only feel comfortable with their unique indivuality when there aren't any people around to interfere... It seems like a very lonely quality. But then, I definitely overvalue it. 

I try to get closer to them and break through the shiny crunchy Fe exterior to meet the actual human being in there, but the way that I naturally do that with people who lead with other functions is by exploring our differences. I think with Fe users they're looking more so for commonalities, and when I try to probe for the differences in how we view the world they seem to think I'm looking for something to judge them for. Or that I've already judged them and am trying to rub it in their face and get them to change. That literally couldn't be farther from truth, but there is no negotiating with them once they think you're dishonest and manipulative. 

Ugh, the tightrope. I just wanna get along, too!


----------



## Aurus

I was beetween Se and Te. But then again, i met some solid Te doms. And then i remember that the thirst for be in touch with the surrounding shit for Si drive me crazy, and then i met a Loud Si... An Se user. That to me was the embodiment of forks scratching plates


----------



## astrolamb

Fi. In my experience they can be very self-centered, prideful, careless, dense, and irresponsible.

Every function can suck though, host permitting.


----------



## SheWolf

Te. Hands down.

Nothing like someone who has to be controlling of you in every single way and is impatient.    

Though Fe is closely behind. My mom is an ESFJ and she can be so fake sometimes and she has NO ability to tell someone no. She's so concerned with what my sister and brother think that it's EXHAUSTING.

Si would be third for me.


----------



## peyandkeele

Fe. I just dont get it. Its passive aggressivism is annoying because it solves no problems. Id rather deal with fi because, when fi users explode, they at least are telling me whats wrong. But fe will be mad at me and wont tell me whats wrong, and will get more upset if i cant read its mind to figure whats wrong. It puts me in a lose lose situation, and i HATE the feeling of helplessness that it puts me in. I also have to tip toe around it all the time with every statement i make. And tho i dont feel like fe doms are fake, i feel as tho there gestures of appreciation can be fake, as well as overbearing.

si grinds my gears too, but si with te isnt too bad. Si is just backwards to me, and can get annoying if a perfectly sound solution is ignored simply because the si user in question hasnt done it before.


----------



## emo1995

I try really hard to not feel annoyed by Si, but you SJs usually make it very difficult. I know I shouldn't be attacking people for being who they are by nature. It's not their fault. But I can't deal with it.

I've been studying MBTI for more than an year and, even after understanding deeply the reasons of all the conservadorism and prejudices, I still can't handle this very well.

And the shit is: this function is everywhere.

When Si and Fe get combined, it's even worse. Makes me just wanna kill myself.


----------



## JacksonHeights

Te can be horrible as a dominant function because it's very macho and close minded. Si can also be annoying due to closemindedness and relying too much on the past. 

On the other hand my favorite dom function to deal with is Fe since Fe-doms are passionate, friendly and warm. Especially in combination with Ni it's just amazing. I also love Se as a secondary function, Se-doms can be kinda mean and exploitative but when Se is secondary it becomes almost intuitive in nature, as it becomes all about creativity and passion and excitement


----------



## shameless

Eh probably Fi does not have to be an Fi dom, just when Fi explodes in my face I am thinking what the fuck. Not talking about rational tamed fostered and balanced Fi. But when people have Fi in a loop or unhealthy explosion when its in their stacking. Fi just pisses me right the fuck off when its on a crazed delusional tangent. (Again not to be mistaken with healthy Fi). 

I just want to bitch slap crazy Fi. I mean my Ti & Fe are close enough and well my Ti/Fe think Fi thats gone insane is a selfish motherfucker that is completely unobjective or respectful in the slightest. Also so counter productive to the person in question as well as entire external environment. When Fi is on one and its unhealthy its a self righteous high ground mother fucker. Talking about he function people not anyone in particular or type.

I respect fostered Fi thats not insane. 

That said I struggle heavily with ExFJ Fe dom when they are upset or unhealthy they can lack some serious boundaries. Unhealthy Fe seems to gaslight, and unhealthy Fi seems to act cunning and self righteous.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

mirrorghost said:


> ideally, i would've liked to vote for both Te and Fe, but since i can only choose one, i chose Te.


Lol I am an INTJ with two INFPs in my family, sometimes I wonder how much I get on their nerves. I know I don't care for my inferior function (Se) as a primary/aux. function too much.. it's either Fe or Se for me. I feel like you can't really find an introverted function annoying though. We only experience others' introverted functions via their extroverted functions. So I narrowed it down to Te, Fe, Ne, Se. ..Okay, I will stop Te-ing now. :laughing:


----------



## Norina

Personally, I don't dislike any function. I dislike people who use their functions in unhealthy ways, though. Any dominant function can become grating when it's unhealthy. I don't know many other Fe doms, but I can imagine that when they are unhealthy, they would be hell to deal with.

Generally, I try to get along with everyone that I meet. If a crazy unhealthy person gets too close, I run far away as quickly as possible. But when it comes to most people, I tend to default to looking for the good in them.

Oh and, I tend to enjoy Ni doms, FWIW. I know a lot of people think ESxJs are bothered by it, but personally I tend to like Ni doms.


----------



## mirrorghost

ninjahitsawall said:


> Lol I am an INTJ with two INFPs in my family, sometimes I wonder how much I get on their nerves. I know I don't care for my inferior function (Se) as a primary/aux. function too much.. it's either Fe or Se for me. I feel like you can't really find an introverted function annoying though. We only experience others' introverted functions via their extroverted functions. So I narrowed it down to Te, Fe, Ne, Se. ..Okay, I will stop Te-ing now. :laughing:


my mom's an INTJ! growing up, her Te was a bit much for me to handle but now i appreciate it in her, and try to learn from her. i guess i should've clarified, it's Te dominants that are the most difficult for me to deal with. (and Fe doms.)


----------



## SimplyRivers

Fe all the way. It drives me inane when primary Fe's keep asking about your emotional state. If you don't smile every second of the day you're sad. No, I'm just not smiling.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

mirrorghost said:


> my mom's an INTJ! growing up, her Te was a bit much for me to handle but now i appreciate it in her, and try to learn from her. i guess i should've clarified, it's Te dominants that are the most difficult for me to deal with. (and Fe doms.)


Well my dad is an ISTP and he drives me nuts sometimes even though he isn't a Se-dom. That's what makes me wonder about my mom and sister. And I know it's the Se, because INTP's don't drive me nuts that way. Lol.


----------



## JacksonHeights

SimplyRivers said:


> Fe all the way. It drives me inane when primary Fe's keep asking about your emotional state. If you don't smile every second of the day you're sad. No, I'm just not smiling.


Im Fi but I do the same when Im talking with a girlfriend or people close to me


----------



## mirrorghost

ninjahitsawall said:


> Well my dad is an ISTP and he drives me nuts sometimes even though he isn't a Se-dom. That's what makes me wonder about my mom and sister. And I know it's the Se, because INTP's don't drive me nuts that way. Lol.


ah interesting. well i guess our inferior really does rub us the wrong way? Se doesn't bother me as much as strong Te but it does bother me somewhat probably. my boyfriend is Se-aux and it's usually fine and actually kind of nice, if i am interpreting it in him correctly


----------



## ninjahitsawall

mirrorghost said:


> ah interesting. well i guess our inferior really does rub us the wrong way? Se doesn't bother me as much as strong Te but it does bother me somewhat probably. my boyfriend is Se-aux and it's usually fine and actually kind of nice, if i am interpreting it in him correctly


Yeah it's weird, I don't know why I find some functions more tolerable than others, like Ne, which is below my inferior, lol. Maybe it's not the functions in isolation but how they combine. Like I think I am more "compatible" with NT Te than SJ Te.


----------



## psyche

Ti is a bit difficult for me... I genuinely like Ti-dom people, but, I'm _very_ sentimental and I feel far more than I think, so it's hard for me to adapt to the world by way of keeping my feelings in check a bit and becoming more objective. Sometimes I've gotten overly...erm...weepy or sentimental or whatnot in front of ti-dom people...or I've witnessed others do the same in front of ti-doms...and the utter detachment they are capable of can be chilling to me. It just doesn't come naturally to me to be that way, lol.

Again, though, I do like ti-dom people, I admire their stability, so to speak. I'm surprised to read so many people say they don't like si, I love having si because it's comfortable lol. But then my mom is si-dom and what's hard about it is that she cannot adapt to a plan if it goes against her routine. I guess I can be like that, too, I get attached to comforting routines.


----------



## phoenixmarie

Fi. Good god. Especially if it's unhealthy/toxic.


----------



## karmachameleon

Depends on the person obviously. If I had to pick id say Fi. Te comes second


----------



## BigApplePi

Most annoying Primary? In what? Myself or others? Must mean others as I have only one: Ti. Up close or observe at a distance? Se I think. Depends on how their action affects me. If it promotes, entertains or expands, that's great; if it imprisons, holds hostage, or bottles up my mind that is annoying.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

My own Fi.


----------



## SweetPickles

Fi, I even annoy myself
Te, I respect them but at the same time usually want them to fuck off
Ti, I'm sorry but zzzzz
Si, only annoying bc I annoy them

Least annoying: 
Ne, most fun love to be around Ne doms lots of laughter
Se, fun and usually very positive
Fe, I'm sorry but Fe doms can be pretty awesome it's a very useful trait and they will oftentimes go out of their way to make you feel at ease
Ni, useful


----------



## SweetPickles

astrolamb said:


> Fi. In my experience they can be very self-centered, prideful, careless, dense, and irresponsible.
> 
> Every function can suck though, host permitting.


I agree with all the above characteristics except prideful and dense...

I guess I could see how one could come to that conclusion bc Fi doms don't really showcase their personality very well. It takes a while to see who they are.


----------



## emo1995

I get along very well with ISTPs. I don't know the Jungian reasons for this, but they're my favorite sensor type.

I do well with ISFPs too.


----------



## aquasoul

There are so many wonderful ENFJ's and ESFJ's in my life but as whole I really don't understand or really wholly accept Fe, they also have a hard time accepting me.


----------



## SirRadioactiveFrog

The people who have annoyed me the most belongs to ISTJ, ISFJ and ESTJ. This is due to they have a very hard time to really understand me, my emotions and values. Although, I know some very nice ISTJ, ESTJ and ISFJ, that I get along with in other aspects.
But I don't particularly dislike any functions in itself.

Speaking for myself, I think Fi might be one of the most annoying function for oneself. It's really annoying when I'm so over sensitive that I cannot even handle daily tasks.


----------



## misfortuneteller

This isn't fair because I would have said Ni paired with Fe but I have to choose one. ESFJs and INTJs don't annoy me though. So I can't say Ni or Fe separately.


----------



## Karolina

Fe. I don't have Fe, don't like Fe and can't appreciate Fe, especially in Fe-Si combination - ISFJ and ESFJ. It's advantageous to have these types in the family since they are willing to take care of everything, they usually cook very well and are very responsible, devoted to their beloved ones. However, it can be really annoying and, sometimes, they make me feel like I should to do the same thing but I will not, no way. They want to please everyone, do favors all the time and I never know whether it is honest and natural (and they don't expect anything in return) or it's a calculation and they want to buy the other side and expect it to do something similar. I don't want to owe anything to anyone but I will not please them either.


----------



## Mzku

Fe

im easily annoyed with anyone who tries to relate to how they _think_ im feeling rather than just listening to what im literally telling them to their face is the problem.


----------



## INFJalltheway

Being the INFJ I am, I can't just state one function that annoys me, because I'd feel horrible singling out just a couple of types! (Plus, I think they can all be annoying in their own way when used negatively.)

Fe-doms can definitely be annoying because they're so dramatically "in your face" and it can be very overwhelming for an introvert like myself. Also, I find that Fe is often used to manipulate others and try to persuade others to believe the same thing. I hate being told how to feel or think, and sometimes it's as if Fe-dom users try to do that. I have an ExFJ teacher for my religion class and her Fe can be exhausting to deal with, plus I notice every time she is trying to manipulate the class into believing something. For example, the way she uses Fe to manipulate the class into agreeing with her views against same-sex marriage bothers me, and she does this all the time with other ideas too. It's hard to explain, but Fe users often disguise their intentions as being loving, for example, her argument that same sex marriage is unfair for children as it does not allow them a mother and father. That is the one thing that bothers me most about Fe-doms, their arguments are based solely on an appeal to the emotions in order to manipulate people. And I hate manipulation, so when Fe is used unhealthily, it can certainly be annoying! Their desire to stick to social norms can also be bothering for me and sometimes having to deal with their exaggerated outward feeling is very tiring.

Another annoying function is Te. I get annoyed when Te-doms just blurt out facts, figures, statistics and logic without considering how the decision might actually effect another person emotionally or psychologically. Sometimes, like with ENTJs for example, productivity and efficiency seems to come above anything else, so often people are just thrown under the bus in order to meet a goal. Te doms, paired with their lower Fi, can also be somewhat aggressive to deal with (although that could just be coming from me, an INFJ). I also get this feeling that a lot of Te-doms have this kind of superiority complex, or at least that is how they act towards others. 

Se is very impulsive and doesn't always think through the consequences. Se-doms also seem to get bored with one thing very easily and move on to something "bigger and better". Se-doms will often just do something for the sake of experiencing it, and sometimes this can get in the way of the task ahead, so in group projects they can be counter-productive, but apart from that, usually the negative side of Se doesn't really effect me personally.

Ne overall isn't that difficult to deal with. Usually I am actually quite fascinated with Ne, especially when paired with Fi (like in xNFPs). Sometimes though, considering all of the possibilities can be ineffective when completing tasks and actually just hinder the project. There are some moments where there just isn't time to think about all of the possibilities and there needs to be a clear direction, so Ne-doms can be frustrating in that sense. I'm sure that Ne also comes across as pretentious or messy to some as well, but I suppose that depends on what is being discussed and the person discussing it.

As for introverted functions, Fi-doms have very strict moral compasses which can be frustrating when it conflicts with a particular value or idea. They will always stand their ground and can find it difficult to adapt to someone else's ideas. Fi-doms can also appear a bit aloof, although this personally doesn't annoy me (since I probably appear that way as well )

Si-doms can be annoying because their whole world is based on SUBJECTIVE experience. This means that there are times when they don't want to consider that someone else saw an event differently, because the way that they see it is the only correct way in their eyes. An ISFJ I know will often just straight out deny facts because it doesn't sit right with their subjective idea about something. And I find this extremely annoying, because it's one thing to have an opinion, but another to not be willing to change your opinion when you are presented with the factual truth. I also find the whole "compare event x to event z" really annoying at times. And sometimes Si-doms will just come to a conclusion about something because it appears to link well with another past event, without considering the possibility that different things can have different features and properties and different people can have different intentions. Also, the Si attention to detail is so annoying, especially for me as an INFJ, since I much rather enjoy looking at the big picture of things. Like, I am fine with Si doms wanting to study the smaller details but I find it really annoying when they expect you to also pay attention to all of the finer details. I just find that Si-doms tend to make a big fuss about the smallest of things, that the rest of us mostly don't care about and it can be really petty and annoying. Also, their commitment to upholding tradition and their closeness to the past and the way things used to be can be really annoying for me as well, as an intuitive, because I'm always looking towards the future and I believe that if something isn't working it should be changed, regardless of whether it has been that way for the last five thousand years. 

Personally I've never really found Ti-doms that annoying (although I probably don't know enough IRL to make an accurate judgment). Sometimes their need to find the right word or find the right way to express something can be annoying when there isn't enough time or resources or whatever, but for the most part, I've never personally found it to be a really negative function. It seems quite grounded, logical and helpful most of the time.

The last function is Ni, which I suppose I've left until last because it's my dominant function and I have absolutely nothing bad to say about it at all! Haha, just kidding. The biggest problem with Ni-doms is probably our inability to express clearly how we came to a conclusion, or why we think something particularly. I think overall others find this a difficult function to understand, make sense of and relate to, since it seems so "mystical" and strange. I think it can also make us appear somewhat aloof and with our heads in the clouds, so to speak, with our wacky imagination and out of the ordinary ideas. Sometimes we need others to bring us back down to earth and remind us that our dreams can be unrealistic and impractical. I'm sure the symbolic or metaphorical nature of Ni is very frustrating to other people who just can't make sense of our ramblings.

Overall though I think I find Te, Fe and Si the most frustrating to deal with when used badly, although I do recognise that this might just be because I've personally seen these functions used in relatively unhealthy ways, and I must acknowledge that when used healthily and in balance with one's other functions, none of the functions are better or worse than each other. It's when they're used in a certain way they become annoying or counterproductive.


----------



## with water

Se. For me, it feels like fighting Bruce Lee while being trapped in tar.


----------



## soop

Ti

Oops I read the thread wrong, Te is the most annoying, Ti is the least annoying.


----------



## castigat

Fi. i can't handle Fi.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Primary Te because it's usually completely inhumane and fanatically hates justice and equality.


----------



## Belzy

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Primary Te because it's usually completely inhumane and fanatically hates justice and equality.


Agreed. I've voted for Te without hestitation a while back.

A Te-dom father have totally ruined me as a child. And I just, no, I cannot get along with someone like that. They are everything I am not, they are my allergy, everything they do and say (not literally everything, but way too often) makes me feel horrobile, it hurts. They hurt my feelings and they don't realize. 

Not sure it counts for all of them by the way.


----------



## lavendersnow

Completely depends. I've had friends of all primary functions except probably Te as it just strikes me as unnecessarily ruthless and inhuman. The one that is intriguing at first then extremely annoying is probably Ti, though I do like INTPs. It's crazy how different ISTPs and INTPs are. IXTPs seem to be drawn to me but I don't get along with ISTPs due to their Ti-Se combo which I find aggressive and hostile - it's easily the most annoying combination of functions for me. I really like INTPs but their inferior Fe gets on my nerves at times and can be a struggle to deal with.

Fe is annoying but it's easy to see-through and avoid since they stand out so well in every day life. Si is too boring. As a primary function on it's own, it's a draw between Fi or Ti as they are the most annoying (in unhealthy people) which is crazy considering I like so many INFP/ISFP artists and find INTPs make really good conversation.

To end on a positive note  I find a dom Ni and Ne super attractive (in a balanced person) and I can deal with Se so long as the individual accepts my introverted nature and doesn't try to change me. Besides that, they're exciting to be around.


----------



## Varyafiriel

Most annoying: Te & Se (& Si)

Least annoying: Ne & Ni & Ti


----------



## Miss Nightingale

Fe when it cares way too much about what other people think.


----------



## Miss Nightingale

Any function belonging to an immature person can be annoying to deal with. Truthfully, Si, within my mother and friends, has helped me with the problems that I have come to overlook. I appreciate their efforts to help me. I don't really mind Fe, as long as the smothering isn't directed at me. Se can be refreshing. 

Within myself, it's definitely Fi. It can get in the way of my judgment and have me second-guess my conclusions. I can get paranoid over the influence it has on me, whether it would be wise to use it at certain occasions or not. It likes to creep on and fill me with doubts. Because of the trouble that it gives me, I frequently find myself ignoring it. But even that is a hindrance to resolving things. Overwhelmed by it, it's like I go in circles, stuck with no way out.


----------



## BigApplePi

Do I have to choose? This is a very general answer. I say all the cognitive functions are okay. It's when they're used in isolation that the trouble begins. 

The most annoying cognitive function is the one which stands alone without any support from secondary, tertiary or "inferior" functions. Too much perception without any judgment leaves a directionless or inconclusive situation. A machine can use perception but perception alone doesn't DO anything. It's not fully human. Too much emphasis on a judgmental function like thinking or feeling without broad sensory or intuitive support is like building judgment on sand. A judgment without broad and adequate data input can't be a well founded judgment.

For example, take Ni. I can encounter a person with Ni in the leading position and not know what is going on. They can hit me with anything and send me into a tailspin. It's only when there is good Te or Fe that I know what it's about. Or take Te. I have to know what their Te is based on. It could be logic based on science fiction. I can't use that much except for fantasy enjoyment. 

Or take a Ti user like myself. How can people tell what I'm thinking unless I display Ne or Se to back up what I'm talking about? In my case if I don't say what Ne scan is my source, how can I be trusted? I like to look at the whole picture out there. Why? Because things out there are always tripping me up. This happens.


----------



## Lunaena

All of them are annoying when not balanced out with the other functions.


----------



## ae1905

I suspect this poll is biased towards the experiences of gen z people complaining about their parents' use of extroverted judging, hence the unpopular polling for Fe and Te, the "bossy functions"...but when people grow up their relationships with their parents change and I expect Je to be no different than any other function...that was certainly my experience...I received a lot of Te lectures from my father but that stopped when I turned 17/18...I've since had a very good opinion of Te, so much so many people here think I'm an ixtj!

so this poll should be conducted on gen x and baby boomers, alone...I think my prediction would bear out


----------



## ae1905

db


----------



## makeup

Fi. I feel like it would mean focusing on feelings a ton more and that sounds pretty terrifying to deal with.


----------



## Dora

For me it's Ne. I have a lot of ENFP friends, and a mum, and more friends, and damn, they're everywhere! I can't go a day without interaction with at least one. So, they're people close to me. But maybe because of the saturation, maybe because their dominant function is the exact opposite of mine and I don't get it, it drives me mental. I don't like unending options and wanting to theorize about stuff I consider off the wall and I don't like to wait until they're done with it. Or repainting past events and especially internal motivations with a fancy bright new color, because that's the way it should have been. ENTPs can drive me just as mental, but I think they do it for sport, using the same tools.

Don't get me wrong, I love them, my best friends and close people are made up of ENxPs, I just need to provide myself reason not to kill them every time as well:laughing:

I'm sure I drive them just as crazy sometimes.


----------



## Plumedoux

dizzycactus said:


> Fi definitely.
> I may be biased because I'm caught up in the whole SJW phenomenon (on the "anti-SJW" side), and the whole thing seems driven by unhealthy Fi.
> "Do what I want, because I want it."
> "Give me freedom, but not my enemies, because they disagree with me and thus don't deserve it."
> "This law applies until it hurts my feelings."
> 
> 
> Etc, etc...
> I'm sure most Fi doms aren't like that, but it shows it at its worst: *most hypocritical and tyrannical*(this is inferior Fi).


Yeah this is a biased view of Fi, what you describ is a manifestation of an inferior Fi. Let's put aside this whole "unhealthy" thing, it's an annoying catch-all.
The essence of Fi dom is to respect the indivuality of each person, they value uniqueness.
Some negatives aspect of Fi dom are the incapacity to remove the self from the object, tend to see themselves as a victim, might have difficulty for self improvement because they are fatalistic. The negatives aspect of Fi dom is not really directed towards others but towards themselves.


----------



## O_o

I don't know if any function is specifically annoying for me to deal with as a primary. But... if I had to pick one, it may be either Fe or Te. Ti and Fi would come in last- I generally really enjoy dominant subjective judgement - easier to connect with generally. Te can be fine if adequate Fi is influencing decision making, which it generally is- otherwise it is a good breading ground for argument, as I tend to be fairly decisive and sensitive to 'bastardization for optimization'. 

With dominant Fe, it is more of a 'ok. fine', nothing too significant (other than potential awkwardness with some, if I feel like the energy around us is being forced, too strong, and I can't get a good read on them), but I wouldn't seek it out on my own. In a lot of cases, it makes me feel like I need to step myself up, and I feel like I'm generally capable of that, but so much of my humor and bond with others revolves around feeling like we can drop all that. While necessary, it feels like it needs to be completely removed as soon as it isn't necessary anymore. If I'm feeling close to someone and I find them still 'crafting' with that, something in me becomes low-key frustrated. And I know it's not forced and that's a very real focus for some people. Not a big deal, but still a something. 

When it comes to witnessing 'weak' functions played out in others, weak Ni or Ne is frustrating to see and deal with above most things for me. I tend to appreciate weak Fe, I think it's the only function I like seeing flimsy in others, it's heartwarming.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Dominant 'Fe'
Dominant 'Fi'
Dominant 'Te'
Weak 'Ne'

All in that order.


----------



## WorldzMine

Wasn't surprised Fe is in first place after voting lol.


----------



## Sour Roses

Ne - 
It's so random. Unpredictable. Often incorrect, without the foresight to see it will be incorrect, or the willingness to listen when they are warned.

Try setting a brand new & complicated tent up with a Ne-dom, and you will totally understand what I mean.
You'll probably want to rip all your hair out. 

That is, unless you are a Ne-dom yourself.
In which case you will have a lot of _fun_ helping duct tape the thing together in ways it wasn't supposed to go and are utterly unnecessary.
Then have even more fun when you get rained on in the middle of the night. 
You will also have fun denying any responsibility for the fiasco. 
Despite the fact that the directions were right there, and most other people could have easily set the tent up and stayed dry all night... you will still enjoy yourself when you call the manufacturer and demand a refund for the damaged, drenched, utterly decimated wreck of fabric and tape that you want to send back to them.



Ti -
Unwilling to truly listen to anyone else, ever.
The pretense of listening is just an act to cover the fact that their minds were already long since made up. Before anyone spoke a word.

You know all those words people are always speaking? Well, a person _says_ "I don't like potatoes"... but the Ti-dom _hears_ "Potatoes are the most horrible food ever, no one should be allowed to eat them!"

Because, they hear everything through the filter of their own thoughts.

Since it's a subjective judging function, your point is dismissed before you even begin.
And since both Ti-doms have Fe inferior as their only objective judging function, the inspiration to truly listen to something outside of themselves is something they are naturally resistant to.



Fi, I find a little difficult. It's so different at times, it can be hard to understand. But I wouldn't call it annoying. It can be really interesting too.


Si, I actually like... in a kind of "aww, it's so cute, now let me correct it" way. Love my Si-dom family member, even if at times she can drive me up the wall. Other times she is sweetness itself.


Se, I haven't had too much experience with. For the most part, I feel I have a certain respect for it... for the other, I don't think it's likely to understand my p.o.v in return.


Fe, can be bothersome. Not actually annoying, because the reasons behind it are very good ones. 
I can get really impatient when they are talking so slow though. Or putting too much emphasis on emotions, to where they use the word "spiritual" over and over about something that's just chemicals. 
When they get a little too invested, I kinda want to build a wall between them and myself, and just establish some visiting hours, because I would feel guilty to ignore them completely. LOL


Te, I can really value. It must be nice to have an objective judging function that makes so many things not only possible, but actualized. Props to that. The humor, when it's not _too_ negative towards other people, can be right up my alley and totally hilarious. 
Debating is mega fun with a Te-dom... just as long as you don't trip over inferior Fi which will destroy you if you said the wrong thing, and they will remain oblivious to being emotional. Kinda scary possibility there.
Would like them to slow down on drawing conclusions though. 
And realize that investing in people to improve the interpersonal dynamic can be a more beneficial use of resources than throwing people away over momentary dissatisfaction.


Ni, is just _the bomb_. So I don't know what anyone would be talking about there  



All in all, only Ne and Ti doms are those I find I get extremely annoyed with. 
So far anyway. A lot of life & experiences yet to go, though, so maybe I will find more grievances with the others... hahaha.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Fe and Ne. They're both exhausting and all over the place - like the outcome of a particularly spicy chipotle dinner.


----------



## Plumedoux

@Rebecca.M Interesting though, you're the only INFJ who don't shit on Si and don't praise Ti like a goddamn god function.


----------



## Sour Roses

Plumedoux said:


> @Rebecca.M Interesting though, you're the only INFJ who don't shit on Si and don't praise Ti like a goddamn god function.



Well, my mother is a Si-dom and we've sure had issues... but we also learned to fix things and to appreciate each other. She's my reference point, the most caring person I know. 



As for Ti, well I really like mine. But it is obedient to Ni... which is just the way things should be 
Observe with an open mind first - listen to input - track possibilities... and _then_ use judgement functions. 
Ti is a really good slave. I'll make sure to give mine a cookie


----------



## dizzycactus

Plumedoux said:


> Yeah this is a biased view of Fi, what you describ is a manifestation of an inferior Fi. Let's put aside this whole "unhealthy" thing, it's an annoying catch-all.
> The essence of Fi dom is to respect the indivuality of each person, they value uniqueness.
> Some negatives aspect of Fi dom are the incapacity to remove the self from the object, tend to see themselves as a victim, might have difficulty for self improvement because they are fatalistic. The negatives aspect of Fi dom is not really directed towards others but towards themselves.


I don't even necessarily disagree with what you've said, but I think you're not viewing it from a bigger picture to see how it really turns out. 
Firstly, most of the people I'm talking about are Fi doms. I find it very unlikely they'd have Fi any lower than the auxiliary position, because all they talk about is fighting for causes, uplifting the weak, all that stuff. Which is why they get so far, because on the surface it all sounds good. 

But then as an example, recently one said something along the lines of "People in your comments sections call people names. Why aren't you standing up to this and doing something about it?"
In other words, in a desire to stop "bullying", which you might view simply as protecting the weak and thus upholding individuality, what comes out is essentially an attempt to stifle freedom of speech for the majority. I doubt this Fi-dom sees it like that, so I'm comparing that to perhaps your own potential tendency to not see it in the same way I do, but, given the caveat that what I write depends on my own set of perceptions and definitions, then what I describe is a property of Fi dom/aux users, rather than something really just exhibited by inferior users. 

See, one thing I realised today, to generalise a bit, but Ti seems to be for legal equality, while Fi strives for social equality. The former is in support of personal freedom at the cost of people being able to be mean to each other (but only in ways that don't directly exercise power over the other, like insulting speech), while the latter is in support of people having to be nice to each other for the cost of their freedom.


----------



## dizzycactus

psyche said:


> Ti is a bit difficult for me... I genuinely like Ti-dom people, but, I'm _very_ sentimental and I feel far more than I think, so it's hard for me to adapt to the world by way of keeping my feelings in check a bit and becoming more objective. Sometimes I've gotten overly...erm...weepy or sentimental or whatnot in front of ti-dom people...or I've witnessed others do the same in front of ti-doms...and the utter detachment they are capable of can be chilling to me. It just doesn't come naturally to me to be that way, lol.
> 
> Again, though, I do like ti-dom people, I admire their stability, so to speak. I'm surprised to read so many people say they don't like si, I love having si because it's comfortable lol. But then my mom is si-dom and what's hard about it is that she cannot adapt to a plan if it goes against her routine. I guess I can be like that, too, I get attached to comforting routines.


I think that's a common misinterpretation of Ti users. At least for me, it's not that I don't feel, but that feelings do not factor into the appraisal of truth. So you could visualise them kinda like two parallel streams, a stream of feels, and a stream of logic. If you cross the beams, bad stuff happens. 
When I need to problem solve or determine truth, I ignore feels, but am aware of them in the background. They're just not relevant in that moment. Unless they are. Like if I'm deciding what to do that day, then the objective is to enjoy myself, thus I have to factor in both what's possible, how I will achieve it, and if I want to do it. I usually struggle with determining what I want though lol.


----------



## Plumedoux

dizzycactus said:


> I don't even necessarily disagree with what you've said, but I think you're not viewing it from a bigger picture to see how it really turns out.
> Firstly, most of the people I'm talking about are Fi doms. I find it very unlikely they'd have Fi any lower than the auxiliary position, because all they talk about is fighting for causes, uplifting the weak, all that stuff. Which is why they get so far, because on the surface it all sounds good.
> 
> But then as an example, recently one said something along the lines of "People in your comments sections call people names. Why aren't you standing up to this and doing something about it?"
> In other words, in a desire to stop "bullying", which you might view simply as protecting the weak and thus upholding individuality, what comes out is essentially an attempt to stifle freedom of speech for the majority. I doubt this Fi-dom sees it like that, so I'm comparing that to perhaps your own potential tendency to not see it in the same way I do, but, given the caveat that what I write depends on my own set of perceptions and definitions, then what I describe is a property of Fi dom/aux users, rather than something really just exhibited by inferior users.
> 
> See, one thing I realised today, to generalise a bit, but Ti seems to be for legal equality, while Fi strives for social equality. The former is in support of personal freedom at the cost of people being able to be mean to each other (but only in ways that don't directly exercise power over the other, like insulting speech), while the latter is in support of people having to be nice to each other for the cost of their freedom.


Okey I see what you mean, you see freedom ultimatly too far idealistically that you don't acknowledge that our freedom is limited by other people's freedom. The way I see it is our rights of freedom ends if someone start their own right of freedom. Fi dom are for the underdog because it's the one who is stigmatized and put it down, their voice is stifle by the majority as they can't defend their right better than the majority. 

Now freedom of speech is something that doesn't exist, speak out a different view from the majority/current idealist view and you will be stigmatized, called racist if you say something against an ethnicity, called misogynist if you say something against women as a group, called polemicist if you say that people who lead us are a bunch a corrupted people under the will of people who control the money aka bank.


----------



## dizzycactus

Plumedoux said:


> Okey I see what you mean, you see freedom ultimatly too far idealistically that you don't acknowledge that our freedom is limited by other people's freedom.


No, that sounds more like power. Power is the ability to exercise control over others, while freedom is the ability to exercise control over yourself. By definition, then (at least my definition), possessing freedom does not impact others, at least not directly. 



> The way I see it is our rights of freedom ends if someone start their own right of freedom. Fi dom are for the underdog because it's the one who is stigmatized and put it down, their voice is stifle by the majority as they can't defend their right better than the majority.
> 
> Now freedom of speech is something that doesn't exist, speak out a different view from the majority/current idealist view and you will be stigmatized, called racist if you say something against an ethnicity, called misogynist if you say something against women as a group, called polemicist if you say that people who lead us are a bunch a corrupted people under the will of people who control the money aka bank.


This highlights the Fi attitude. You see, freedom of speech is the ability to say what you want. Here's how it works:
-> I say something
-> Other people dislike it (if applicable)
-> Other people say stuff in response to protest it

So your examples _are _freedom of speech. Both sides got to say what they wanted. 

The issue these days is when people actually take action to silence people they disagree with. For example, Tim Hunt getting fired because people got offended. Albeit, this falls into a slight gray area because freedom of companies to fire vs freedom of people to express themselves, but we already have precedent for defending freedom of expression in this context, e.g. how employers can't discriminate based on religious background. I think that, unless the person is actually inappropriate (hostile/inflammatory demeanour/going on a "crusade" etc) as opposed to merely peacefully holding certain views, then those views should be protected similarly.


----------



## Plumedoux

dizzycactus said:


> No, that sounds more like power. Power is the ability to exercise control over others, while freedom is the ability to exercise control over yourself. By definition, then (at least my definition), possessing freedom does not impact others, at least not directly. .


Power is about control, freedom is about acting without restriction and being free to do whatever you want.
You make your own definition of freedom in correlation with power like a inside/out dynamic control.
Of course by your definition freedom does not impact others but by the common definition it does and it will be anarchy if everyone have a freedom to do whatever they want.


----------



## dizzycactus

Plumedoux said:


> Power is about control, freedom is about acting without restriction and being free to do whatever you want.
> You make your own definition of freedom in correlation with power like a inside/out dynamic control.


What do you mean correlation with power? 
Yes, freedom is acting without restriction, but if your actions restrict others then you impede on their freedom, hence the only functional model of individual freedom is one in which you can do what you want so long as it doesn't impose on others, i.e. control of yourself, but not others. 


> Of course by your definition freedom does not impact others but by the common definition it does otherwise it will be anarchy if everyone have a freedom to do whatever they want.


didn't you just contradict yourself? It will only be anarchy if you define freedom as being able to do whatever you want. If you define freedom such that you can't impose yourself on others, then allowing people to be free will, of course, mean that their actions have minimal impact on others.


----------



## Plumedoux

dizzycactus said:


> What do you mean correlation with power?
> Yes, freedom is acting without restriction, but if your actions restrict others then you impede on their freedom, hence the only functional model of individual freedom is one in which you can do what you want so long as it doesn't impose on others, i.e. control of yourself, but not others.
> 
> didn't you just contradict yourself? It will only be anarchy if you define freedom as being able to do whatever you want. If you define freedom such that you can't impose yourself on others, then allowing people to be free will, of course, mean that their actions have minimal impact on others.


In the way you put it, it's seems like by your definition power (control over) is the opposite of freedom (control yourself). If I follow you, what you say is a limited freedom, okey I agree but not with the word control I don't think is a good word to sum it up. My last sentence was badly written so it seems that I contradict myself, I have to learn to make clear sentence in english. I don't want to continue to debate about this because this is not the appropriate topic


----------



## ae1905

Alienated Individual said:


> All of them are annoying when not balanced out with the other functions.


it isn't just balance, it's also development...functions take time to develop and until they do can still misbehave even when they are supported by other (undeveloped) functions

and it's also about mindfulness...even as you use your functions, you need to be consciously aware of the larger context of the situation so you don't go down the idiosyncratic rabbit holes of each function...this applies to even well-developed, supported functions, since no personality is perfectly balanced and a greater awareness is needed to see the unavoidable blindspots of each type


----------



## olonny

Te. Probably because I've got as much of it as a rock lying on a beach.


----------



## jumbotoo

I'll tell you what would be interesting - looking at what were the dominant personality type(s) that voted for each of the cognitive functions in the polls.


----------



## bremen

Te dom is probably my favourite function, but at the same time, its one that I tend to clash the most with.


----------



## Catwalk

I do not particularly find functions ''_annoying_,'' - just difficult to deal with; (&) thus override my system. Only when I utilize them - however. My (Fe)-PolR is a high-functioning nusuance only when I wish to utilize it.


(*Fe*) is like (Te) - but working on feelings; it is forceful (&) overbearing. Like an inverted (Te) - it pushes; like Te. (Fe)-pushes hard / grab(s) and manipulates, and shapes the surrounding ''feels,'' of others -- all but themselves. It is exhaustive; but not annoying. It is about as useful as (Te) in a high-functioning social-stimulus environment. But I repel it like mutation. I am simply too narcissistic to give a shit about (Fe).


I also dislike (Si) - it is very slow; & sluggish. Not very flexible; nor open. My patience wears thin -- there is also persistent obligation to ''*stick*,'' to something to which makes me itch - like repetitively returning to the same 'spot' over & over and 'never letting go' -- or moving forward. I am not sure my sanity would last long following a (Si)-thought routine. 


(Ti)-doms are also slow as shit. It is difficult working with them; I could solve a problem (&) they want details of every step. Who cares (?!) It has been solved. I do utilize (Ti), but I would never prioritize/favor it. *Nothing *would get done. My (Te) simply disagrees. There is nothing efficient about that function -- it sits around getting obese with irrelevant data like (Si). 

These function(s) just are not healthy for myself.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Catwalk said:


> I do not particularly find functions ''_annoying_,'' - just difficult to deal with; (&) thus override my system. Only when I utilize them - however. My (Fe)-PolR is a high-functioning nusuance only when I wish to utilize it.
> 
> 
> (*Fe*) is like (Te) - but working on feelings; it is forceful (&) overbearing. Like an inverted (Te) - it pushes; like Te. (Fe)-pushes hard / grab(s) and manipulates, and shapes the surrounding ''feels,'' of others -- all but themselves. It is exhaustive; but not annoying. It is about as useful as (Te) in a high-functioning social-stimulus environment. But I repel it like mutation. I am simply too narcissistic to give a shit about (Fe).
> 
> 
> I also dislike (Si) - it is very slow; & sluggish. Not very flexible; nor open. My patience wears thin -- there is also persistent obligation to ''*stick*,'' to something to which makes me itch - like repetitively returning to the same 'spot' over & over and 'never letting go' -- or moving forward. I am not sure my sanity would last long following a (Si)-thought routine.
> 
> 
> (Ti)-doms are also slow as shit. It is difficult working with them; I could solve a problem (&) they want details of every step. Who cares (?!) It has been solved. I do utilize (Ti), but I would never prioritize/favor it. *Nothing *would get done. My (Te) simply disagrees. There is nothing efficient about that function -- it sits around getting obese with irrelevant data like (Si).
> 
> These function(s) just are not healthy for myself.


I feel like Fe-doms, Si-doms and Ti-doms on this forum all got roasted. :rolling:


----------



## Catwalk

Scoobyscoob said:


> I feel like Fe-doms, Si-doms and Ti-doms on this forum all got roasted. :rolling:


_Oh_ - these darlings know they are my absolute *favorites*.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Catwalk said:


> _Oh_ - these darlings know they are my absolute *favorites*.


Your propensity toward making duplicitous statements is also quite humorous. :laughing:

I bet you really confuse some people with your wily ways. :smile:


----------



## Catwalk

Scoobyscoob said:


> Your propensity toward making duplicitous statements is also quite humorous. :laughing:


_Really_ now .. (?) Must've been a wet one. :bwink: 




> I bet you really confuse some people with your wily ways. :smile:


I like pulling Pigtails™ from _time_ to _time_. Especially on (Fe)'s.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Catwalk said:


> _Really_ now .. (?) Must've been a wet one. :bwink:
> 
> I like pulling Pigtails™ from _time_ to _time_. Especially on (Fe)'s.


I think you're funny is what I'm saying. :bwink:


----------



## 318138

Wait... What's with all the Fe hate? I thought INFJs were the most well-liked type on PerC or am I missing something? :laughing:


----------



## bremen

Lsjnzy13 said:


> Wait... What's with all the Fe hate? I thought INFJs were the most well-liked type on PerC or am I missing something? :laughing:


Infjs are primarily Ni users, not fe.


----------



## Psycho Pasta

Ti. It manifests itself in me as this need to make everything in the universe fit into this neat logical system that I can understand.


----------



## jumbotoo

Anything to do with "what if" thinking. Makes me want to wretch.


----------



## dizzycactus

Scoobyscoob said:


> I feel like Fe-doms, Si-doms and Ti-doms on this forum all got roasted. :rolling:


I dislike when people declare the outcome of a discussion based on a statement from one side that is yet to have been responded to. 
Also, while it isn't a necessary part of it, often these kinds of opinions are based on how sassy the person has been, and not the validity of their arguments. 
It usually goes like:
person 1: *says something sassy but stupid*
person 2: "oh no she di'nt! you got roasted!"

Or something to that effect :laughing:

Maybe that would be a reason to dislike Fe, if it's involved in "truth by group consensus" then it's nearly as bad as Fi. That's part of why I dislike working in groups, usually the loudest and most sociable person is deemed correct when they're the least competent, and then of course everything crashes and burns from there.


----------



## dizzycactus

jumbotoo said:


> Anything to do with "what if" thinking. Makes me want to wretch.


Isn't that the basis of contingency planning and exploring abstract subjects? It's got some very important practical significance. 
For example, lets say we've theorized a new fundamental particle. We know its mass and electric charge, but that's it. How do we detect it? 
Then someone says "what if we put it in a magnetic field? We know what force will be exerted on it because we know the charge of it, and we know the degree of acceleration that it will undergo, because we know its mass, so we can calculate the radius of the curve it's expected to perform. If we see a particle with this curve, it's our new particle!". 
So they find the right curve. Then someone says "but what if this was a particle with a lower charge, and lower mass? Our curve only determines the mass:charge ratio, not their absolute values."
Then it turns out there's another particle with the same mass:charge ratio, and thus by raising "what if" scenarios, they inch further to truth and discovery.


----------



## jumbotoo

dizzycactus said:


> Isn't that the basis of contingency planning and exploring abstract subjects? It's got some very important practical significance.
> For example, lets say we've theorized a new fundamental particle. We know its mass and electric charge, but that's it. How do we detect it?
> Then someone says "what if we put it in a magnetic field? We know what force will be exerted on it because we know the charge of it, and we know the degree of acceleration that it will undergo, because we know its mass, so we can calculate the radius of the curve it's expected to perform. If we see a particle with this curve, it's our new particle!".
> So they find the right curve. Then someone says "but what if this was a particle with a lower charge, and lower mass? Our curve only determines the mass:charge ratio, not their absolute values."
> Then it turns out there's another particle with the same mass:charge ratio, and thus by raising "what if" scenarios, they inch further to truth and discovery.


I've not got the brainpower to deal with abstract & theory. Give me a task to do, and I'll do it. Ask me to analyse something that I can see with my own eyes, I'll do it. But the minute you said 'theorised a new fundamental particle' my mind went blank.


----------



## dizzycactus

jumbotoo said:


> I've not got the brainpower to deal with abstract & theory. Give me a task to do, and I'll do it. Ask me to analyse something that I can see with my own eyes, I'll do it. But the minute you said 'theorised a new fundamental particle' my mind went blank.


I'm fine with that provided you recognise that you're just not good at it as opposed to many SJs who just flat out claim abstraction itself is useless lol.


----------



## Whatevs

Each type can be annoying if the user is stupid or if the function is out of whack and overpowered with little to no input from other functions. Case in point...

Fi - "MY FEELINGS ARE ALL THAT MATTER AND I HATE FACTS AND LOGIC!!!"
Fe - "GROUP HARMONY IS ALL THAT MATTERS AND I DON'T CARE ABOUT REALITY AS LONG AS EVERYONE IS HAPPY!!!"
Te - "MY WAY IS THE BEST WAY TO DO EVERYTHING AND EVERYBODY THAT DOESN'T AGREE SHOULD BE KILLED!!!"
Ti - "I HAVE THOUGHT ABOUT THIS WAY MORE THAN EVERYBODY ELSE SO I AM ALWAYS RIGHT!!!"
Ne - "I BELIEVE STUPID THINGS BECAUSE I AM SPECIAL AND UNIQUE!"
Ni - "I AM CRAZY AND LOVE MAKING EVEN THE SIMPLEST THINGS AS CONVOLUTED AS POSSIBLE!!!"
Se - "ALL I CARE ABOUT IS RIGHT NOW!!!"
Si - "WELL THIS IS HOW IT HAS ALWAYS BEEN, GET USED TO IT!!!"

Of course, each can be cool too! :wink:


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

I don't think dominant Se is annoying inherently, but it's _so _different than the way I operate that it's overwhelming for me to be around Se-doms. I just think "holy shit, CALM DOWN!"

My roommate is probably an ESFP (I can't tell, she's really lazy, but I know that young undeveloped Se-doms tend to be either really energetic or pretty damn lazy) and even though I'm a Fi-dom, the fact that she's Fi secondary makes her share ALL of her emotions with me; she proclaims that something (usually her mom and/or her boyfriend) "really fucking pisses her off" once a day and rants about it and it annoys the living *FUCK* out of me. It's like SHUT UP. I DON'T FUCKING CARE. But then she changes her mind about 2 seconds later.

So yeah, even though functionally speaking ESTPs are the exact opposite of me, they don't get all emotionally revealing. They're super fun and funny to be around. I also *LIKE* Te-doms (and xTJs in general), especially to work with, because they're straightforward, they do their shit, and they do it well. They don't play stupid social games like pretending to like you just to get something from you. Don't hate the Te's!!!!! They're like my favorite peoples!!!!


----------



## Dora

Flaming Bassoon said:


> I don't think dominant Se is annoying inherently, but it's _so _different than the way I operate that it's overwhelming for me to be around Se-doms. I just think "holy shit, CALM DOWN!"
> 
> My roommate is probably an ESFP (I can't tell, she's really lazy, but I know that young undeveloped Se-doms tend to be either really energetic or pretty damn lazy) and even though I'm a Fi-dom, the fact that she's Fi secondary makes her share ALL of her emotions with me; she proclaims that something (usually her mom and/or her boyfriend) "really fucking pisses her off" once a day and rants about it and it annoys the living *FUCK* out of me. It's like SHUT UP. I DON'T FUCKING CARE. But then she changes her mind about 2 seconds later.
> 
> So yeah, even though functionally speaking ESTPs are the exact opposite of me, they don't get all emotionally revealing. They're super fun and funny to be around. I also *LIKE* Te-doms (and xTJs in general), especially to work with, because they're straightforward, they do their shit, and they do it well. They don't play stupid social games like pretending to like you just to get something from you. Don't hate the Te's!!!!! They're like my favorite peoples!!!!


I see what you mean there. I tend to vent with the ENFPs, athough (or maybe because) they don't listen half the time. However, with the INFPs I find a shared moment of silence is best. My dad is one, and when I come over, it's often that I just hang out and read a book, while he's on the computer, or we watch TV together, and we exchange a couple words here and there, or share deep discussions on a certain topic, but it's rarely emotional venting. He's like the eye of the storm for me, the one place I can calm down and relax, and he find me grounding.


----------



## Parrot

I said Te dom just because of the Te-Ti conflict.

No type really bothers me, though.


----------



## jumbotoo

Interesting how the majority of people choose judging functions


----------



## jumbotoo

Flaming Bassoon said:


> My roommate is probably an ESFP (I can't tell, she's really lazy, but I know that young undeveloped Se-doms tend to be either really energetic or pretty damn lazy) and even though I'm a Fi-dom, the fact that she's Fi secondary makes her share ALL of her emotions with me; she proclaims that something (usually her mom and/or her boyfriend) "really fucking pisses her off" once a day and rants about it and it annoys the living *FUCK* out of me. It's like SHUT UP. I DON'T FUCKING CARE. But then she changes her mind about 2 seconds later.


Yeah I can empathise with you there.


----------



## ae1905

jumbotoo said:


> Interesting how the majority of people choose judging functions


not Ti


----------



## ae1905

ae1905 said:


> not Ti


just sayin

but I'd be the first to add Ti can be annoying, too...all the functions can be in their own ways


----------



## Dora

jumbotoo said:


> Interesting how the majority of people choose judging functions


Wouldn't extraverted functions make more sense? After all, those are those that come at us from other people first. I would say that's why Te and Fe are quite (un)popular, and why both Ne and Se are recurring here too.


----------



## mikki104

Te-dom ugh, especially combined with Si. Control freaks dominating discussions with their half-reasoned thinking they believe is better because it is clean and "efficient..." because they only half thought it out and failed to take the messy nuances of reality into account. Then criticize Tis for doing so. No grasp of or respect for the complexities of human emotion. When TJs barge into the social sciences and helping professions with zero understanding of people and no desire to learn, and proceed to "fix things" by disregarding people's humanity and acting like other types are stupid because we did not do it their way first, while they continue to create unbalanced, oppressive, and dehumanizing systems they believe are better because they are more "efficient."

There is nothing inherently better about getting things done simply for the sake of them getting done, when you're doing them wrong.


----------



## Mr_Roboto

*Se*... Followed by Fi.


----------



## SweetPickles

Te and Si can be pretty annoying to deal with from a Fi-Dom perspective. Both are hard to work with. Te bc they are bossy and pushy, Si bc of their excruciating need for detail/perfection and unwillingness to not follow "silly" rules that make no sense and slow down efficiency. Si-doms also nitpick at the most mundane things. Te-doms just bulldoze you right over before you even have a shot.
Ti can get annoying when going on and on about technicalities that you really don't have time for and honestly "whoosh" right over my head.

I'll be self deprecating, Fi is annoying bc their feelings can be felt by others if they happen to be intense that day. If I'm in a bad mood, I usually stay quiet, but people tell me it's awful to be around and they can feel it. Meanwhile, im trying my best to stay quiet and mind my own business and keep it all to myself. Usually, Fi is aloof, except when it's triggered into something too strong to cover up, and if it's negative energy...people do not like it. Sometimes when it's positive emotion, people will get annoyed which I'll never understand. Fi can get in the way of explaining your point (even if it's perfectly rational and logical) in a rational, logical coherent manner. I understand why Fi-doms prefer to write than speak.


----------



## SweetPickles

Mr_Roboto said:


> *Se*... Followed by Fi.


Fi is understandable but why Se? Is it bc they act/talk before thinking?


----------



## Mr_Roboto

SweetPickles said:


> Fi is understandable but why Se? Is it bc they act/talk before thinking?


Types with Dom Se, tend to do before planning, and this is annoying!


----------



## SweetPickles

Mr_Roboto said:


> Types with Dom Se, tend to do before planning, and this is annoying!


Haha! Agreed!
Okay, I'll ask but why Fi? *charming innocent smile*


----------



## Mr_Roboto

SweetPickles said:


> Haha! Agreed!
> Okay, I'll ask but why Fi? *charming innocent smile*


People with Dom Fi tend to react emotionally to *EVERYTHING* and _sometimes_ it´s annoying.

There is no problem in collaps into tears when there is something _really_ sad, but collaps because of a dead butterfly is TOO MUCH ANNOYING!


----------



## SweetPickles

Mr_Roboto said:


> People with Dom Fi tend to react emotionally to *EVERYTHING* and _sometimes_ it´s annoying.
> 
> There is no problem in collaps into tears when there is something _really_ sad, but collaps because of a dead butterfly is TOO MUCH ANNOYING!


Haha, it gets better with age. If I had a nickel for everytime someone told me I was too sensitive...


----------



## Dante Scioli

I don't see how the answer to this could be anything other than Fi.


----------



## Popinjay

Si+Te

The door locks on my Mercedes don't come up synchronously when I push the disarm button on my remote...totally unacceptable for a $90k car...talk about shoddy workmanship.










Last night I asked for Parmesan with my Old Spaghetti Factory meal and the guy went off to get it and came back with it during my meal...I didn't want Parmesan on my Mizithra spaghetti I wanted it on my salad!


----------

